# Sticky  Post Your Camera Gear



## Anniyan

Iam planning to get a new digi camera, Please suggest me a good camera...


----------



## flatiron94

*Fujifilm finepix s3100*

http://www.fujifilm.com/JSP/fuji/ep...jsp?item=I789909&dbid=789909&urltype=overview

FinePix S3100 Data & Spec Sheets

Number of Effective Pixels 
4.0 million pixels 
CCD Sensor 1/2.7" Conventional CCD System (Number of Total Pixels: 4.23 million pixels) RGB Filters 
Number of Recorded Pixels 2,272 x 1,704 pixels (3.87 Million), 1,600 x 1,200, 1,280 x 960, 640 x 480 pixels 
File formats Still image: JPEG (Exif Ver 2.2), WAV, Movie: AVI (Motion JPEG)
*Design rule for Camera File system compliant / DPOF-compatible 
Storage media xD-Picture Card (16MB to 512MB) 
Recording capacity with one 16MB xD-Picture Card (included) Still images Movie 
4MP(F) 4MP(N) 
2MP 1MP 0.3MP 320x240 160x120 
8 16 
25 33 122 Approx. 98 sec.
Approx. 5.6 min. 
Lens focal Length Equivalent to 39-234mm on a 35mm camera 
Optical zoom 6x 
Digital zoom 3.4x (at 640 x 480 pixel mode), 1.7x (1280 x 960 pixels), 1.4x (1600 x 1200 pixels) 
Focus Auto focus (TTL center point fixed) - contrast type 
Focus Range Normal: 2.6 ft - inf., Macro: 3.9 in. - 2.6 ft. 
Aperture F 2.8/F4.8/F8.2(Wide-Angle), F3/F5.2/F8.7 (Telephoto) 
Viewfinder 0.33 inch 110,000 Pixel Electronic Viewfinder (approx. 88% coverage) 
Exposure control 64-zone TTL metering-multi 
Exposure modes Programmed AE 
Color control modes Normal 
Sensitivity Equivalent to ISO 100 (automatically set between ISO 64-250 depending on the shooting mode and subject) 
Shutter speed Auto/SP: 1/4 sec. - 1/1500 sec.
SP (night scene mode only): 2 sec. - 1/250 sec.
Manual (A. priority): Â½ sec. - 1/1500 sec. 
White balance Automatic, Manual (Fine, Shade, Fluorescent light (Daylight), Fluorescent light (Warm White), Fluorescent light (Cool White), Incandescent light) 
Flash Auto flash uses flash control sensor
Effective range: 2.6ft - 11.5ft (W)/2.6ft. - 11.5 ft (T)
Flash mode: Auto, Red-eye Reduction, Forced Flash, Suppressed Flash, Slow Synchro, Red-eye Reduction + Slow Synchro 
LCD monitor 1.5-inches amorphous silicon TFT (approx. 62,000 pixels, approx. 87% coverage) 
Digital interface USB interface, power-input socket 
Power source 4 AA alkaline batteries (included)
4 AA NiMH batteries (sold separately)
AC power adapter AC-5VH/AC-5VHS 
Dimensions 3.9(W) x 3.0(H) x 2.7(D) inch 
Weight 10.1 oz. (excluding battery and media) 
Shooting modes Auto, manual, scene position (portrait, landscape, sports, night scene), movie 
Movie recording 320 x 240 pixels up to 60sec. / 160 x 120 pixels up to 240sec.
10 fps, AVI (Motion JPEG) without sound 
Video out NTSC and PAL Switchable 
Playback Single frame (with 14x playback zoom), 9 multi-frame 
Others Self-timer: approximately 10 sec., world time, 6 language menu interface, tripod socket, lens cap, adapter ring, low-light viewfinder function available, PictBridge compatible 
Optional accessories xD-Picture card (16MB-512MB)
PCMCIA PC Card Adapter DPC-AD
Compact FlashÂ? Card Adapter DPC-CF
Image memory card reader DPC-R1
AC power adapter AC-5VH/AC-5VHS
Battery charger with battery BK-NH/BK-NH2
Wide-angle conversion lens WL-FX9/F9B
Telephoto conversion lens TL-FX9/FX9B
Soft case SC-FX 304
Travel kit (A3): large case, AA NiMH travel charger with auto adapter


----------



## Skybean

You are lucky that prices have really dropped within the past few months. 
If I were to invest in a digicam now, I would go for the Panasonic Lumixes.. especially with the good Leica lense and image stabilization system integrated into them now. They also have good optical zoom. If you need any more persuasion.. Lucky24 uses a Lumix  .











I use Canon which is not bad either.



> Our MEGA Optical Image Stabilizer Helps Eliminate Blurry Pictures
> Jitter from shaky hands is one of the main reasons why cameras produce blurry images. We don't expect everyone to have hands of stone when taking pictures--that's why Lumix® cameras help solve the problem of unsteady hands with advanced MEGA Optical Image Stabilizer technology. The DMC-LZ1 has a built-in gyrosensor that detects any hand movement and relays a signal to a tiny microcomputer inside the camera, which instantly calculates the compensation needed. A linear motor then shifts the Optical Image Stabilizer lens as necessary to guide incoming light from the image straight to the CCD. You won't even notice it working--all you'll see are the outstanding results!


----------



## LondonerUpNorth

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## SUNNI

to be really honest, if i were you, i would wait for the camera phones commin out.
(Sony Ericsson K750i, Samsung D600, Nokia N90)
they are all 2mp, and the K750 also features Auto focus,,
and if you can afford to wait till next year, Sharp 903 (3mp) and Samsung P860 (5mp) is comming out.


----------



## LondonerUpNorth

He asked about digital cameras, not camera phones.


----------



## Anniyan

LondonerUpNorth said:


> How much do you want to spend?


Around £250 (incl VAT)


----------



## SUNNI

LondonerUpNorth said:


> He asked about digital cameras, not camera phones.


i said soon camera phones will be almost on par woth compact cameras


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

SUNNI said:


> i said soon camera phones will be almost on par woth compact cameras


LOL!!! If everything that is not a DSLR is your definition of a compact camera then you are nuts! Don't hold your breath waiting for a camera phone with 10x zoom, adjustable shutter speed, the ability to put in on a tripod, etc...


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Try this website, it's top notch!

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## SUNNI

Nick in Atlanta said:


> LOL!!! If everything that is not a DSLR is your definition of a compact camera then you are nuts! Don't hold your breath waiting for a camera phone with 10x zoom, adjustable shutter speed, the ability to put in on a tripod, etc...


compact as in Sony T and P series compact 
10x optical zoom, i wouldnt think it would every reach the market, but there are going 2x optical and 3x optical zooms,some will have autofocus, and few will even have adjustable shutter speed


----------



## Shado

SUNNI said:


> i said soon camera phones will be almost on par woth compact cameras


On par with really bad ones yes. Megapixels mean far less for quality than a nice big lense and ccd. I have a 6 year old 3.2MP camera, that still produces better pictures than most 'new' compact 5 MP cameras. Once you go above 2 MP, the lense counts for more than the number of pixels you have.


----------



## SkylineTurbo

Sony Cybershot


----------



## Tony

First off.. Sunni you haven't a clue what you're talking about.

Secondly. My advice has always been: Stay away from Sony, Kodak and Fuji

Stick with: Nikon, Canon, Panasonic


----------



## LondonerUpNorth

A few good cameras can be found on www.ebuyer.co.uk for a good price in the UK. Check they come with a valid warranty card though before you buy.


----------



## SUNNI

Shado said:


> On par with really bad ones yes. Megapixels mean far less for quality than a nice big lense and ccd. I have a 6 year old 3.2MP camera, that still produces better pictures than most 'new' compact 5 MP cameras. Once you go above 2 MP, the lense counts for more than the number of pixels you have.


accually, ccd exists on Mobile phones as well. Leica will provide lenses for Nokia N91 2mp phone. It will be a matter of time before phones with Schneider, Leica, Pentax lenses. There is a 7mp camera phone in Korea currently in the Korean market. LG is depening on Pentax for their modules as well for their high megapixle phones. Future camera phones will have decent quality cameras, with decent size CCD's and decent lenses.

This is the 7mp cameraphone with 3x optical zoom and a Schneider lens.








It wont be long before GSM models with such features come out.

Dont get me wrong, i have no intension of comparing prosumer digital cameras with camera phones


----------



## Tony

SUNNI said:


> accually, ccd exists on Mobile phones as well. Leica will provide lenses for Nokia N91 2mp phone. It will be a matter of time before phones with Schneider, Leica, Pentax lenses. There is a 7mp camera phone in Korea currently in the Korean market. LG is depening on Pentax for their modules as well for their high megapixle phones. Future camera phones will have decent quality cameras, with decent size CCD's and decent lenses.
> 
> This is the 7mp cameraphone with 3x optical zoom and a Schneider lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be long before GSM models with such features come out.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i have no intension of comparing prosumer digital cameras with camera phones


Jeez, get off it already about crappy camera phones, which is exactly what they are, CRAP.

Anybody with proper eyesight can see the immense difference between toy camera-phone photo images and real digital camera shots.

Newsflash... small is not better.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Even if the best lens makers get in on the camera phone craze, the lenses are still going to need to have some size to them to get better than 3x optical magnification. You would really look funny holding a phone with a 7 inch lens sticking out!! Oh, soooo casual!!


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> Jeez, get off it already about crappy camera phones, which is exactly what they are, CRAP.
> 
> Anybody with proper eyesight can see the immense difference between toy camera-phone photo images and real digital camera shots.
> 
> Newsflash... small is not better.


im trying to prove they are not crappy...
did you read a single part of my post?


----------



## SUNNI

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Even if the best lens makers get in on the camera phone craze, the lenses are still going to need to have some size to them to get better than 3x optical magnification. You would really look funny holding a phone with a 7 inch lens sticking out!! Oh, soooo casual!!


there is optical zoom which happens internally. (ala Sony DSC-T1~T7)
This technology is already used on the Sharp 902 handset with 2x optical zoom


----------



## bnmaddict

I recommand the Panasonic Lumix FZ5. 

It's around £250 (400 Euros), with good lenses, stabilization systrem, 12x optical zoom, and quite easy to use. I bought one 2 monthes ago and I'm fully satisfied. 

Here's a review


----------



## Koreanczyk

Tony said:


> First off.. Sunni you haven't a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Secondly. My advice has always been: Stay away from Sony, Kodak and Fuji
> 
> Stick with: Nikon, Canon, Panasonic


I have a sony. picture quality is top notch.


----------



## Tony

SUNNI said:


> im trying to prove they are not crappy...
> did you read a single part of my post?


I did read it. You proved nothing except for your ignorance in cameras!

Koreanczyk, I've owned two. Used maybe 3 different ones. I'm sick of some of the crap it produces. Plus my patience in the Sony brand of ANYTHING is gone after having a couple stereos of that brand die on me within a month of purchasing.


----------



## Koreanczyk

http://www.pbase.com/koreanczyk

check out the crap Sony produces.

Sony's cybershots arent half bad, the one I have with Carl Zeiss glass, 7.2 megapixels makes excellent quality shots in terms of shrapness, richness of colors. As good as any DSLR by Canon or Nikon. Some of the flattest, coloristically boring phoos Ive seen have been done on the newest Canon or Nikon DSLRs. The only thing I dont like is the inability to control my DOF. As well as the low optical zoom. But thats it.


----------



## ThaQuest

For about US$150-250 you can get one of the Canon Powershot A Series cameras. I've had an A60 and A75, but the A95 is the best. If you want a point and shoot camera with full manual controls, this is it. The Nikon Coolpix series produces good quality images, but lack the extent of manual controls found on the Canon's. I've been extremely happy with my A75 because it has allowed me to experiement heavily with manual controls (shutter speed, apeture, white balance, ISO levels, focusing, etc) Its very durable, and the battery life lasts FOREVER (thats because of the 4 AA batteries, which provide a nice grip for the hands) Here is the online forum for Powershot users: http://forums.powershot-a.com/index.php?s=


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> I did read it. You proved nothing except for your ignorance in cameras!
> 
> Koreanczyk, I've owned two. Used maybe 3 different ones. I'm sick of some of the crap it produces. Plus my patience in the Sony brand of ANYTHING is gone after having a couple stereos of that brand die on me within a month of purchasing.


how was i ignorant?


----------



## dudz

i'm also using A95...very good compact camera with auto and manual controls...only problem? quite noisy at higher iso's...but i'm happy


----------



## Tony

Koreanczyk said:


> http://www.pbase.com/koreanczyk
> 
> check out the crap Sony produces.
> 
> Sony's cybershots arent half bad, the one I have with Carl Zeiss glass, 7.2 megapixels makes excellent quality shots in terms of shrapness, richness of colors. As good as any DSLR by Canon or Nikon. Some of the flattest, coloristically boring phoos Ive seen have been done on the newest Canon or Nikon DSLRs. The only thing I dont like is the inability to control my DOF. As well as the low optical zoom. But thats it.


I have looked at your site before. I think you have wonderful photos. However, I honestly don't think they compare in image quality with images produced on a dSLR in the hands of an experienced photographer. I'm not saying I'm a good experienced photographer (far from it most likely), but if you're comparing it with the works of most of the people on SSC with dSLRs or the various amateur photos scatter across the net, that's not a really fair comparision with what a dSLR is truly capable of IMHO.

Sunni, just forget it man... maybe one day you'll take a photography class and learn a little more about what photography is all about, not just mega-pixels :nuts:


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> Sunni, just forget it man... maybe one day you'll take a photography class and learn a little more about what photography is all about, not just mega-pixels :nuts:


The Sensor size, Lens quality and zoom on these cameraphones are identical to those of compact size cameras......which means u havnt read my post.

i did explain about the Schenieder and Veiss lens. About the 3x optical zoom, and the image sensors by pentax which are being applied to cameraphones


----------



## Cymen

Anniyan said:


> Around £250 (incl VAT)


I suggest the FujiFilm FinePix s5000/5050/5100: (old->new model)
http://www.fujifilm.com/JSP/fuji/ep...jsp?item=I789910&dbid=789910&urltype=overview
10 x optical zoom
4 MP
Cheapest buy is around 250€, but with some extra's you will still be under budget. Makes very good pics and you have the option to buy lenses for it. I know some dutch forummers are real happy with it. (I used  to have one)


----------



## Tony

SUNNI said:


> The Sensor size, Lens quality and zoom on these cameraphones are identical to those of compact size cameras......which means u havnt read my post.
> 
> i did explain about the Schenieder and Veiss lens. About the 3x optical zoom, and the image sensors by pentax which are being applied to cameraphones


You know what Sunni? Forget it, I'm not even going to waste my time on you and your assumptions that I didn't read your pipe-dream posts.

BTW, you know what? By the time your beloved camera-phones reaches even the low-end digital camera qualities of yesterday, real cameras would have advanced far beyond what picture quality than we see today with them now. There's no point in arguing with someone who has a strange obsession with camera-phones over REAL cameras.


----------



## Lucky 24

No camera producer will ever make camera phones to equal to point and shoot market.....because then they will eliminate a whole market that way. The only way they will allow camera phones to be on par with point and shoot cameras is if they give them skyhigh pricetags. Camera phones will always fall under the low end of point and shoot cameras because that's who the camera companies want to buy these phones....amateurs who have no idea what they're doing. No pro-am or pro photographer would ever buy a camera phone to take professional photos.

EDIT: I should also add that Camera phones are ideal for people who want to take a camera out to a bar or a club and you don't really care about high quality shots, you just want to grab the moments. Situations like those is where a camera phone would come in handy. But in essence, camera phones are pretty much a novelty more than anything else.


----------



## th0m

Koreanczyk said:


> http://www.pbase.com/koreanczyk
> 
> check out the crap Sony produces.
> 
> Sony's cybershots arent half bad, the one I have with Carl Zeiss glass, 7.2 megapixels makes excellent quality shots in terms of shrapness, richness of colors. As good as any DSLR by Canon or Nikon. Some of the flattest, coloristically boring phoos Ive seen have been done on the newest Canon or Nikon DSLRs. The only thing I dont like is the inability to control my DOF. As well as the low optical zoom. But thats it.


As a dSLR user, and seeing you´re not, I understand your reply. In the beginning I was quite disappointed with the quality, colorwise, that comes out of the camera, without post-processing. But, as I think I´ve said before on this forum, you can make the colors as splashing as Sony does by default. Yet, that is not what true photography is, but you can change the parameters for sharpness, saturation, color etc. I myself shoot in the default mode, and shoot fully Manual, usually with Autofocus, which means I set the shutterspeed, aperture, ISO, and the focus-point(s). For me, this produces top-notch images QUALITY wise. Sony camera´s are known to display colors unrealistically, because they assume the users print their photo´s right from the camera. 

I don´t want to start a flame-war, but you should know what you are talking about. When I get back from my holiday from Spain, I will show you what I´m talking about, in stead of talking about it. 

As far as camera advice goes, I´ve had a Sony DSC P-72, which was a good starter, but now I can only recommend a Canon 350D


----------



## Koreanczyk

Tony said:


> I have looked at your site before. I think you have wonderful photos. However, I honestly don't think they compare in image quality with images produced on a dSLR in the hands of an experienced photographer. I'm not saying I'm a good experienced photographer (far from it most likely), but if you're comparing it with the works of most of the people on SSC with dSLRs or the various amateur photos scatter across the net, that's not a really fair comparision with what a dSLR is truly capable of IMHO.
> 
> Sunni, just forget it man... maybe one day you'll take a photography class and learn a little more about what photography is all about, not just mega-pixels :nuts:


Beyond the DOF issue I mentioned, there really are not many differences. And what you are comparing are my photos with an experienced professional photographer. I dont think thats a fair comparison. I will mention Alex Majoli a photpgrapher for Magnum who uses point and shoots from Olympus instead of a DSLR.


----------



## Koreanczyk

th0m said:


> As a dSLR user, and seeing you´re not, I understand your reply. In the beginning I was quite disappointed with the quality, colorwise, that comes out of the camera, without post-processing. But, as I think I´ve said before on this forum, you can make the colors as splashing as Sony does by default. Yet, that is not what true photography is, but you can change the parameters for sharpness, saturation, color etc. I myself shoot in the default mode, and shoot fully Manual, usually with Autofocus, which means I set the shutterspeed, aperture, ISO, and the focus-point(s). For me, this produces top-notch images QUALITY wise. Sony camera´s are known to display colors unrealistically, because they assume the users print their photo´s right from the camera.
> 
> I don´t want to start a flame-war, but you should know what you are talking about. When I get back from my holiday from Spain, I will show you what I´m talking about, in stead of talking about it.
> 
> As far as camera advice goes, I´ve had a Sony DSC P-72, which was a good starter, but now I can only recommend a Canon 350D



Now you are going to lecture me on what true photography is?

DSLRs are great, dont get me wrong. However they are held up to be a some holy grail when infact the advantages over point and shoots (though there) are not as big as the pricetag would suggest. Not only are DSLRs a huge investment moneywise in bodies, they are an even bigger investment lens wise. The thousands of dollars you spen on making a proper arsenal are not really worth it.

As for co,ors done by Sony, they are realistic.

And as far as real photography goes, perhaps you should get educated in the various movements and streams in photography, be it photojournalistic to art photography before you spout your stupidities on what is and isnt "real" photography. Perhaps buy a book or two and read up on it.

P.S. Im not a DSLR user but I WAS an SLR user. And I DO know what Im talking about.


----------



## hyacinthus

ThaQuest said:


> ...The Nikon Coolpix series produces good quality images, but lack the extent of manual controls found on the Canon's....


Just to clarify. It all depends on the range of Nikon Coolpix models. The true P&S ones are for people who do not want to use PSAM controls and just want to snap and go, thus no manual functions. An example is Coolpix 4800. The prosumer range ones have PSAM controls and you can even set 30min BULB exposure time (using remote controller), WB, ISO, aperture etc. An example is Coolpix 8400.

*PSAM - Program, Shutter-Priority, Aperture-Priority and Manual.


----------



## Tony

Koreanczyk said:


> DSLRs are great, dont get me wrong. However they are held up to be a some holy grail when infact the advantages over point and shoots (though there) are not as big as the pricetag would suggest. Not only are DSLRs a huge investment moneywise in bodies, they are an even bigger investment lens wise. The thousands of dollars you spen on making a proper arsenal are not really worth it.


I find this statement very hard to swallow given what pros in the field use.


----------



## Koreanczyk

Tony said:


> I find this statement very hard to swallow given what pros in the field use.



You mean pros like Alex Majoli who used an Olympus C-8080 and C-5050 to cover Iraq and Afghanistan and who won many awards for his work? Oh, hes a Magnum photographer, and Magnum is the most prestigious agency in the business. Alex Majoli's example shows that DSLRs are NOT the only option. Point and shoots can be employed with very similar results as DSLRs.

Or you can just read this and stop trying to argue about things you dont know or from assumptions

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-6468-7844


----------



## Anniyan

What about 

Canon Powershot A95 
Panasonic lumix DMC-FX8 
Sony DSC-P200 Silver


----------



## th0m

Koreanczyk said:


> Now you are going to lecture me on what true photography is?
> 
> DSLRs are great, dont get me wrong. However they are held up to be a some holy grail when infact the advantages over point and shoots (though there) are not as big as the pricetag would suggest. Not only are DSLRs a huge investment moneywise in bodies, they are an even bigger investment lens wise. The thousands of dollars you spen on making a proper arsenal are not really worth it.
> 
> As for co,ors done by Sony, they are realistic.
> 
> And as far as real photography goes, perhaps you should get educated in the various movements and streams in photography, be it photojournalistic to art photography before you spout your stupidities on what is and isnt "real" photography. Perhaps buy a book or two and read up on it.
> 
> P.S. Im not a DSLR user but I WAS an SLR user. And I DO know what Im talking about.


I´m not lecturing you on anything. I´ve seen your photography, and its awesome. I´ve shot with my dad´s cam, a Sony F707, which as you´ll probably know as a Sony user, is a more upscale P&S, probably more like your camera. Comparing that to how I´m shooting now, I enjoy shooting so much more, just the edge of setting everything, and basically creating your own image in stead of pointing and shooting. 

You cannot deny that Sony, and other P&S camera´s for that matter, process their images differently in-camera than a dSLR does, especially if you shoot RAW, although some p&s camera´s have the ability to shoot raw as well. 

One other thing that comes out quality-wise when comparing dSLR vs P&S is the difference in performance when shooting at high ISO. I feel comfortable shooting at ISO 1600, should I need to, because I know it won´t ruin the photo.

As far as ´reading up on things´, I am fairly new to photography, so I wouldn´t mind reading a book or two about photography, do you have any advice on what books to read?

Also, why did you go to a P&S from SLR, in stead of a dSLR? Was cost the only reason? Just interested.


----------



## Koreanczyk

Actually, I was able to shoot with several types before committing, Nikon D70, Canon 20D, some P&S cameras and I found the quality of the pics to me of marginal difference. Taking into account the cost of building a proper DSLR aresnal of body plus lenses for the MINIMAL quality difference, it just made sense to go for a P&S. The way I take pictures is also more conducive to using a p&s. Carrying the whole dslr kit around with me as I did with an SLR just didnt appeal to me. With a P&S I can set up fast when a picture I want presents itself and Im interested in catching moments that are fleeing. With the Sony thats very easy and quick.


----------



## dokdo

-delete


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> You know what Sunni? Forget it, I'm not even going to waste my time on you and your assumptions that I didn't read your pipe-dream posts.
> 
> BTW, you know what? By the time your beloved camera-phones reaches even the low-end digital camera qualities of yesterday, real cameras would have advanced far beyond what picture quality than we see today with them now. There's no point in arguing with someone who has a strange obsession with camera-phones over REAL cameras.


A pipe-dream? you think im dreaming?
I even posted a photo of the 7mp cameraphone with 3x optical zoom.

specs of the SCH-V770 CAMERAPHONE:
7.4 megapixle
3x optical zoom, 4.7x digital zoom
Shutter speed of 15sec~1/2,000sec
1/1.8" CCD
Scheneider optics.










I think this phones picture quality far surpasses any of these "low end cameras of yesterday".


----------



## Tony

^ guy, nobody gives a flying **** about camera phones. Quit advertising that crap.

Koreanczyk, you said it yourself, it's a matter of convenience. If you're in an area that isn't suitable to carrying a dSLR and the whole kit of lenses lest you be mugged or shot, of course you go with a simple point and shoot.

Saying a dSLR doesn't offer better picture quality compared with a Sony Cybershot is just a completely stupid thing to say and seriously makes me question how much you do know about digital cameras.


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> ^ guy, nobody gives a flying **** about camera phones. Quit advertising that crap.


Advertise?
i was just proving you wrong.
And i just have proved you wrong. You just have nothing else to say,,


----------



## Effer

hp photosmart 435(my current camera)


----------



## Anniyan

Anniyan said:


> What about
> 
> Canon Powershot A95
> Panasonic lumix DMC-FX8
> Sony DSC-P200 Silver


No one answered me ....pls can any one


----------



## Fusionist

Anniyan, try out this site

http://www.dcmag.co.uk/

The Sony Powershot series and the Pentax ones are the top brands and you can get a decent camera for under 250 !

I think unless you dont want to print big photos.. 5 mill pixel, with about 5x zoom would be a decent buy.. also check out if it has manual focussing and macro focus.. cos they might be very handy


----------



## Anniyan

Thanks, i decided to go for a 5 MP, but not sure which one to choose..im a beginner with lot of interest..i need a camera which is good for taking photos both in outdoor as well as indoor.


----------



## Koreanczyk

Tony said:


> ^ guy, nobody gives a flying **** about camera phones. Quit advertising that crap.
> 
> Koreanczyk, you said it yourself, it's a matter of convenience. If you're in an area that isn't suitable to carrying a dSLR and the whole kit of lenses lest you be mugged or shot, of course you go with a simple point and shoot.
> 
> Saying a dSLR doesn't offer better picture quality compared with a Sony Cybershot is just a completely stupid thing to say and seriously makes me question how much you do know about digital cameras.



I said there is a difference but its not justified by the price of building a whole arsenal of body/lenses/accessories. A DSLR is a nice toy but there are professionals in the field using p&s cameras who realized that you dont need the phallic ego boost of carrying a huge camera with a huge lens to get exceptional photos.


----------



## fox1

so... (a question).. 

with all these digital cameras, like, let's say, Canon Powershot S2IS or the others: *if you go to max zoom, does the pic quality go really crap, or not at all?*

I really want good quality


----------



## Koreanczyk

just avoid digital zoom.


----------



## fox1

All these damn numbers at dpreview.com.. it's a tiny bit confusing. So, let's, say, just compare a couple, and only a small comparison:

*Canon PowerShot S2 IS
Max resolution 2592 x 1944 
Low resolution 2048 x 1536, 1600 x 1200, 640 x 480 
Effective pixels 5.0 million *

*Canon PowerShot SD500 : 
Max resolution 3072 x 2304 
Low resolution 2592 x 1944, 2048 x 1536, 1600 x 1200, 640 x 480 
Effective pixels 7.1 million *

*Canon EOS 350D 
Max resolution 3456 x 2304 
Low resolution 2496 x 1664, 1728 x 1152 
Effective pixels 8.0 million *

For example: do these specs really tell you much.. like, which one is better.. or not _necessarily _that easy to determine just from that?

Overall, I'm leaning towards the S2 IS, I'm not sure why exactly. It has 5.0million compared with 7.1 million and others... >does 5.0 necessarily mean LESS quality? stupid question, gotta ask! Quality's important for me. I'm looking at http://www.dpreview.com . In your opinion, are there other specifications (as above) that stand out as ones to note?

oh yeah, and, cool about the digital zoom. When you recommend not using digital zoom, is that as in, don't use zoom? stupid question I know.. sorry!

the bottom line... essentially.. when I print out on photo paper sometime, say, from the S2 IS... is it going to be good quality, or noticably crappy 'from a digital camera' looking......? .. (and I guess: what resolution and above gets you a good quality print on paper, generally speaking)


----------



## Koreanczyk

use optical zoom. Avoid digital.


----------



## Tony

^ exactly, don't even take Digital zoom into account when choosing a camera. It's simply a computed zoom, something you could do in Photoshop.

Sunni, once again. You haven't proved a thing! You just spit out numbers and BS but is there an image taken with that camera hrmm? Quality of the photo is NOT in the MegaPixels after about 3MP, get that through your thick skull.


----------



## fox1

the thing for me, I *love* taking dusk/dawn shots...low light shots. You could almost say that's all I'm interested in doing, kind of! 

I'm reading some reviews on dpreview.com and starting to question the whole digital thing. What's the imaging like? Are there big problems still in digital? Basically, I don't want to spend money to get _worse_ picture quality (noise, artificial looking) than my old SLR

*edit:* add this quickly...out of: Panasonic FZ5, Canon S2 IS, Sony DSC-H1...
and any others you know about, which one is the best?  And then there's the whole DSLR issue....> are they much better? Thanks

---
*edit2:* (after hyacinthus' next post!) ok cool! hey, glad you liked it! I gotta run.. thanks for your reply..! I'll get back to you! here it is!!


----------



## hyacinthus

hmmm... you removed your picture. It was rather nice. 

This is a sample from Nikon D70 + Kit lens taken at 7:42pm (night) using long exposure of 192" and F16 on manual + ISO200.









Above picture is just for reference.


----------



## hyacinthus

fox1 said:


> ...
> edit: i'll add ths quickly...
> out of:
> Panasonic FZ5
> Canon S2 IS
> Sony DSC-H1...


Out of the 3 above, my preference is Panasonic Lumix FZ5. I have a FZ20. 



fox1 said:


> ...and totally any others you know about, which one is the best? ... and then there's the whole DSLR issue....> are they much better? Thanks


If you like taking twilight/night pictures (alright no matter is a P&S or DSLR, a tripod with remote/cable release is a must), I would recommend a DSLR or at least a P&S with manual mode and allow BULB (for long exposure). If you are concerned about noise and not considering using noise-reduction software like NEAT, I would recommend a DSLR. 

Yes... a DSLR is heavy comparatively. But, it's not too warm at night to carry a DSLR body, lens and tripod. I guess a guy should not complain that much about the DSLR weight since a girl like me can do it.


----------



## hyacinthus

@fox1
Some more sample pictures for your reference in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233405

Post #1 first 3 pics are taken using Canon 350D (DSLR)
Post #1 next 2 pics are taken using Canon 10D (DSLR)
Post #2 first 8 pics are taken using Panasonic Lumix FZ20 at maximum optical zoom (digital zoom was disabled.)
Post #8 fireworks pic was taken using Nikon D70 (DSLR)

Hope it's useful for you


----------



## fox1

wow..!! they're all amazing photos! especially your shot:









here in Osaka, cameras are a little cheaper.. 

I love the shots from your Nikon D70 and the Panasonic Lumix FZ20! I'll try the FZ20's at the stores here where you can sample as much as you like! 

the Canon PowerShot Pro1 also seems to be one of the best Canon P&S's?


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> Sunni, once again. You haven't proved a thing! You just spit out numbers and BS but is there an image taken with that camera hrmm? Quality of the photo is NOT in the MegaPixels after about 3MP, get that through your thick skull.


I mentioned it uses a Scheneider Lens with a 1/1.8" CCD,,, Scheneider is one the the top 3 optic brands in the world :sleepy: and 1/1.8 CCD is good in any pocket cameras point of view,,,, 
Learn more about cameras mate 
hmmm,,, this is the photos taken with various camera phones...


----------



## Tony

:| 

:yawn:

I'm sorry, were those suppose to be impressive?


----------



## E=mc²

ye impressive for a camera phone DUHHH!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## SUNNI

Tony said:


> :|
> 
> :yawn:
> 
> I'm sorry, were those suppose to be impressive?


they were by the 2mp sony ericsson K750i 
not the Samsung 7mp...cos i dont have the 7mp phone,,,,


----------



## Tony

E=mc² said:


> ye impressive for a camera phone DUHHH!!!!!! :bash:


Oh yes oops, how stupid of me! But then again.. nobody here actually wants a camera phone other than Sunni!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Actually, those camera phones that can record some video turned out to be pretty useful in getting film of some of the bombers in the London Underground attack.


----------



## Siopao

What about a Kodak EasyShare CX7330 with Printer Dock... its pretty cool when your in a rush hour... I have it and its been cool


----------



## bnmaddict

hyacinthus said:


> Out of the 3 above, my preference is Panasonic Lumix FZ5. I have a FZ20.


As I said earlier in that thread, the FZ5 is the bridge you need:
- 5 MP
- Stabilization system so you can take pictures indoor without having to use the flash (better colors)
- 12x zoom
- Very good night pictures
- good lenses (Leica)
- Just the price you want to spend
- Can be very easy to use in simple modes, but you can also set everything independently in other modes.


----------



## fox1

anyone know when the FZ30 is coming to the stores... or if it's already in some stores in some places. 

Here in Japan, it doesn't seem to be in the big camera stores


----------



## BuffCity

just give an idea what you use as far as lenses, camera equipment and shooting accessories.


----------



## BuffCity

Nikon D200 DSLR Body
18-200mm G VR IF-AS AF-S f/3.5-5.6 Nikon Lens
MBD200 Nikon Vertical Battery Grip
SB600 Nikon Speedlight
SanDisk Extreme II 2gig CF Card
Hoya 72mm UV Filter
Corel Paint Shop Pro PHOTO X2 (post software)

I'm going to add a photo soon.


----------



## Quall

*Cameras*
Olympus E-30

*Lenses*
Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 EX DC HSM
Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 EX DG APO Macro HSM II


----------



## Raleigh-NC

Let's see. I use the following equipment:

*Cameras*
Nikon D200, Nikon D50 and Nikon Coolpix 2100 (I use the latter for construction update photos). I also own a Fuji Finepix S7000, but I gave it to my wife, so I am not using it.

*Lens*
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX
Nikon 24-120 mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S VR IF-ED
Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED AF
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO HSM
Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM

*Accessories*
Nikon MB-200 battery grip (cannot do without it and the second battery)
Nikon SB-800 Speedlight
Several CF and SD cards.
Various UV, Circular Polarizer and Neutral Density (ND4) filters (mostly Quantaray and Hoya)
Two tripods and one monopod

*Software*
Gimp


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

*Camera:*
Canon EOS 5D II

*Lens:*
Canon 17mm f/4 tilt-shift L USM
Canon 135 f/2 L USM
Canon 35 f/2
Canon 50 f/1.4


----------



## jmancuso

*cameras:*
canon 300D (digital rebel)
canon powershot A40

*lens:*
canon 28-80mm f3.5-5.6 kit lens w/ hoya polarizer and lens hood
promaster 19-35mm f3.5-4.5

haven't used them in a while...almost a year.


----------



## Moolio

Body:
EOS 350D

Lenses:
EF-S 18-55
Sigma 17-70

Other accessories:
Hama tripod
Hoya polariser 58mm
128mb, 512mb and 1gb CF memory cards.


----------



## Sergei

*Cameras:*
Canon Rebel XTi
Sony Cybershot DSC-W1

*Lenses:*
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
EF 50mm f/1.8


----------



## SimFox

Cameras and bodies:
Canon G3
Canon PowerShot SD400
-----
Nikon D70 (good old friend)
Nikon D300

Lenses:
Nikon AF-S 18-70 DX f3,5-4,5
Nikon AF-S 18-200 DX f3,5-5,6 VRII
Sigma EX APO 70-200 f2,8
Various Sigma & Hoya filters
Manfrotto tripod


----------



## Sergei

Sergei said:


> *Cameras:*
> Canon Rebel XTi
> Sony Cybershot DSC-W1
> 
> *Lenses:*
> EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
> EF 50mm f/1.8


Compared to everyone's, my collection is pretty pathetic. Hehe! :shifty:


----------



## alvse

*Cameras*
Sony A100
Sony W80

*Lenses*(for A100)
Sony DT 18-70mm f3.5-5.6 (kit lens)
Sony 75-300mm f4.5-5.6 (kit lens)
Minolta 50mm f1.7
Sigma 30mm f1.4 EX DC
Sigma 24-60mm f2.8 EX DG
Sigma 28-300mm f3.5-6.3 DL Aspherical IF Hyperzoom

*Filters*
All Lenes have Hoya UV filters (just to prevent scratches)

*Camera Bags*
Crumpler: 7 Million Dollar Bag
Crumpler: The Sinking Barge

*Software*
Adobe Lightroom


----------



## MILIUX

*DSLR Camera Body*
Canon 30D
Nikon D70 (discontinued)

*DSLR Lens*
Canon 24-105 f/4L IS
Canon 16-35 f/2.8L II
Canon 24 f/1.4L
Nikkor 18-70 (discontinued)
Nikkor 24-120 (discontinued)

Canon 85 f/1.2L (coming up!)

*Compact Camera*
Canon Powershot G9
Canon S50 (2001-2003 [discontinued])

*Accessories*
Tripod
Compact Flash - 8GB+4GB+2GB+512mb
SD Flash - 8GB
B+W Circular Polorizing Filter 77mm
Hoya 77mm UV Filter

*Camera Bag*
Crumpler 5 million dollar home
The Customary Barge


----------



## FREKI

I'm keeping it simple with me Sony CS P150 - 7,2MP 

It has served me very well! 










If I had to carry all the stuff some of you guys do - I would never get any pics taken - this one fits perfectly in a pocket :happy:


----------



## Kingofthehill

*Body
Canon EOS 400D
Canon 40D body*

Lens
Canon EF 18-55mm 
Canon EF 5mm F/1.8 II
Canon EG 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III

Etc:
Italian army tripod
All have filters to protect lens and deflect UV haze
Canon lens hoods

Compact:
Canon SD-1000

Just started this back in September *


----------



## Sinjin P.

Sergei said:


> Compared to everyone's, my collection is pretty pathetic. Hehe! :shifty:


Mine's more pathetic.

*Cameras:*

Nikon D40
Olympus FE-240

*Lens (-es):*

Nikon AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18 - 55mm f/3.5 - 5.6G ED

*Accessory (-ies):*

Lightweight Tripod

*Camera Bag(s):*

Case Bag


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan

FREKI said:


> I'm keeping it simple with me Sony CS P150 - 7,2MP
> 
> It has served me very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to carry all the stuff some of you guys do - I would never get any pics taken - this one fits perfectly in a pocket :happy:


So do I. I am very happy with my Panasonic DMC-Z8. A fantastic camera for a photographic dummy like me.


----------



## Rafal.Druzkowski

Not big nor too small, it hasn't got a lot of megapixels, but it's got excellent zooooooooom


----------



## bohio

350D
Pentax Optio S40
(very likely a 5D soon)

Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2 USM
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM
Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG MACRO

Various UV and Circular Polarizer filters

Speedlite 430EX

Manfrotto 055A 
Giotto MH5001
Manfrotto Horizontal Arm
Monopod

LowePro Slingshot 100AW

PS CS2
Lightroom
DxO 

Some more miscellaneous stuff that my wife calls garbage


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A simple Canon Powershot A530 with 5,0 Megapixels and 4 x optical zoom. Not very much i know, but i like to enjoy everyone's great pics shown here on SSC  I don't make too many pictures myself. (except when i am in my car hehe  , i like to take pics of the road while driving  )


----------



## MILIUX

Chriszwolle said:


> A simple Canon Powershot A530 with 5,0 Megapixels and 4 x optical zoom. Not very much i know, but i like to enjoy everyone's great pics shown here on SSC  I don't make too many pictures myself. (except when i am in my car hehe  , i like to take pics of the road while driving  )


I know. 

I have seen your lovely Dutch Highway pics.


----------



## Rumors

Sergei said:


> Compared to everyone's, my collection is pretty pathetic. Hehe! :shifty:


Your photos are beautiful. :yes:


----------



## Tom_Green

I have too many lenses and i want more. 

Sigma 10-20mm 4.0-5.6
Sigma 18-50mm 3.5-5.6
Sigma 17-70mm 2.8-4.5
Canon 28-135mm 3.5-5.6 is
Sigma 70-300mm 4.0-5.6

Sigma 30mm 1.4
Canon 50mm 1.8 II

My camera is a 350D. I have taken 33.000 pics with it.


----------



## Ribarca

My gear

Canon 20D (the 5D is getting very cheap in HK...).
Fuji f30
Ricoh GRII

Canon 10-22 lens
Canon 17-40 lens
canon 70-300 4-5.6 IS
Canon 50mm 1.8 II

And a GITZO tripod!
An my favourite, a mini manfrotto.


----------



## bohio

Ribarca said:


> (the 5D is getting very cheap in HK...).


How much?


----------



## Caiman

Canon 40D 
Canon 70-200 f/4L IS USM
Canon 50 f/1.4 USM
Canon BG-E2N Battery Grip
Canon EOS Speedlite 430EX Flashgun
Hoya 67 SHMC PRO-1 UV


----------



## Jo

Olympus C-8080 WZ.









The tilting screen is a lifesaver but it refuses to focus in non optimal situations and the WB is usually off. But then, what can you expect from a camera model that is a few years old and probably worth next to nothing now, I'm still the limiting factor


----------



## Ribarca

bohio said:


> How much?


I will visit some cameras stores this weekend. I'm sure it's approaching 14,000 HKD by now. Which is pretty cheap in EUR at the current rate.


----------



## urbanyte

Cameras :

Olympus SP-560UZ 

I haven't made the jump to DLRs yet, still undecided on Nikon vs. Canon based on lens cost and bodies (aka 40D vs. D80 etc....), will make the leap soon though.


----------



## Kit

All Canon stuff.

EOS 1V
EOS 10D
EOS 5D
EOS 1Ds
EOS 1D MKIII x 2

EF 14mm f/2.8L MKII
EF 15mm f/2.8 FE
EF 20mm f/2.8
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L
TS-E 45mm f/2.8
EF 50mm f/1.4
EF 100 f/2.8 Macro
EF 17-40 f/4L
EF 28-70 f/2.8L
EF 70-200 f/4L IS


----------



## bohio

Kit said:


> All Canon stuff.
> 
> EOS 1V
> EOS 10D
> EOS 5D
> EOS 1Ds
> EOS 1D MKIII x 2
> 
> EF 14mm f/2.8L MKII
> EF 15mm f/2.8 FE
> EF 20mm f/2.8
> TS-E 24mm f/3.5L
> TS-E 45mm f/2.8
> EF 50mm f/1.4
> EF 100 f/2.8 Macro
> EF 17-40 f/4L
> EF 28-70 f/2.8L
> EF 70-200 f/4L IS


Well... not bad uh?


----------



## BuffCity

just got my new tripod and pan head today... :nuts:

http://www.indurogear.com/products_details_A314.html#5

http://www.indurogear.com/upload/images/files/462-314_a314_open_1.jpg

http://www.manfrotto.com/webdav/sit...ages/Manfrotto/product_images/zoom/804RC2.jpg


----------



## BuffCity

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Apparently, this guy has a list of gear a mile long.


everyone likes a nice 'prime' lens but this guys needs to get a wagon...or a zoom lens? lol

he needs a couple tripods and a flash umbrella taped to his head. :lol:


----------



## bohio

bohio said:


> 350D
> Pentax Optio S40
> (very likely a 5D soon)
> 
> Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
> Canon EF 100mm f/2 USM
> Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM
> Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG MACRO
> 
> Various UV and Circular Polarizer filters
> 
> Speedlite 430EX
> 
> Manfrotto 055A
> Giotto MH5001
> Manfrotto Horizontal Arm
> Monopod
> 
> LowePro Slingshot 100AW
> 
> PS CS2
> Lightroom
> DxO


Recent Upgrades:

Canon 5D
TS-E 90mm

Mac Pro Quad-Core (8-Core)
Cinema Display 20''

Elinchrom D-Lite 4 (lighting kit)

Sekonic L-308S light meter

Photoshop CS3


----------



## Stormwatch153

Nikon D40
18-55 Kit
SB 600 Flash

Looking for a grip to make this baby bigger and meaner! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

I also own this camera since last week. I'm very happy with it in day (as it is my first DSLR and upgrade is great!) but I'm not seriously tested out in night yet. 

*Nikon D40*
Nikon 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 kit lens
2 gb Apacer SD memory card
*
Manfrotto 725b* tripod

*Nikon CF-EU03 "Crumpler"* photo bag

*Fujifilm Finepix S7000*
2 gb Apacer CF memory card
Case Logic photo bag


----------



## Ton-Tille

Camera:
Nikon D80

Lens:
Nikon AF-S DX 18-135 mm


----------



## Gotenks

Bodies:
*Canon 5D
Canon 20D*

Lenses
*Canon 17-40 L f4
Canon 24-105 L f4
Canon 50 Mark I f1.8 *


----------



## Ribarca

Gotenks said:


> Bodies:
> *Canon 5D
> Canon 20D*
> 
> Lenses
> *Canon 17-40 L f4
> Canon 24-105 L f4
> Canon 50 Mark I f1.8 *


I just upgraded to a 5D as well from a 20D. I'm amazed by the ISO performance and colour. I like to make pictures when it gets dark and can now make pictures that were impossible in the old days.


----------



## northern italian

*Sony α100* + 18-70/75-300
Sandisk Ultra II 2.0GB + Sandisk Ultra II 512MB

*Canon Powershot S3 IS*
Sandisk SD 1.0GB


----------



## Sinjin P.

Updated:

*Nikon D40*
-AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18 - 55mm f/3.5 - 5.6G ED
-AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm F/4-5.6G IF-ED
-Lightweight Tripod
-52mm Marumi Digital High Grade Light Control-8 Filter
-52mm Sunpak Circular Polarizer
-Case Bag

*Olympus FE-240*


----------



## wynngd

*Nikon D50*
- AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18 - 55mm f/3.5 - 5.6G ED
- Nikkor 18-200 f/3.5-5.6G ED-IF AFS VRII
- AF Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4-5.6G
- Lightweight Tripod
- 52mm CPL, UV and NDx9 Filter
- 62mm UV filter
- 72mm UV filter
- IF remote control
- Nikon Bag
- 512MB, 1Gig and 2Gig SD Card

*Kodak Z7590*


----------



## UAE_isthebest

I don't have a camera now but next week I getting a:

Fujifilm Finepix S5700 camera

2 Gigabyte SD-memory card

Camera case... :banana:

I can't wait..

If I have the camera and the weather is good.. hno: I post pictures of my hometown : Meppel, The Netherlands.. 
:cheers:


----------



## walrus357

*Nikon D40X*
- AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6GII ED
- AF-S NIKKOR 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED VR

not that much for professionals...but as a newbie in digital photography i can't ask for more..


----------



## BrizzyChris

*Camera:*
Canon 20D

*Lens:*
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/3.5-5.6


----------



## Reinier.vanbeest

Olympus E-3, back-up body E-1
Zuiko Digital 7-14mm F4, 12-60 F2.8-4 SWD for architecture purposes. Also a ZD 50mm F2 and 50-200 F2.8-3.5 SWD


----------



## hubzilla

My Dad is a professional sports photographer. He just upgraded to a Nikon D3, so asked me if I wanted some of his _old_ equipment.

Yeah, I suppose, Dad...



*Nikon D2H*











And the following should give me a good start:

# Nikkor ED AF 300mm 1:2.8 lens (pictured)
# AF Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm 1:2.8 lens
# Tamron SP AF 35-105mm 1:2.8 lens
# AF Nikkor 85mm 1:1.8 lens
# Nikon TC-14B 1.4x Teleconverter
# Nikon Speedlight SB600 flash


----------



## eagleeye

xxxx


----------



## eagleeye

xxx


----------



## Ni3lS

I have a Sony Cybershot DSC - H3










8,1 Megapixel
10x optical zoom
2 GB Memory Card

Have it since the 18th of april.


----------



## invincible

I am in the process of selling some of this stuff, and a lot of the rest is pretty cheap apart from the DSLR bodies, the first two lenses and the flash modules. Almost everything in this list was purchased second-hand.

*Nikon D80*
*Nikon D70*
*Nikon F90X* (aka N90S in the US)
Nikkor 18-200 VR
Tokina 12-24
Nikkor 50/1.8
Nikkor 28-80 G
Nikkor 70-300 G
SB-600 with broken locking pin, stuck on the film body, still good as a slave though
SB-800
Circular polariser, infrared and a bunch of UV filters.
GPS data logger to record data for geocoding.

*Bronica ETR-SI*
75/2.8 and 150/3.5 lenses
220 rollfilm holders
Polaroid pack film holder

*Polaroid 360* - fun. 

And a large stash of cheap film which I imported from the US.


----------



## haldcottingham

hubzilla said:


> My Dad is a professional sports photographer. He just upgraded to a Nikon D3, so asked me if I wanted some of his _old_ equipment.
> 
> Yeah, I suppose, Dad...
> 
> 
> 
> *Nikon D2H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the following should give me a good start:
> 
> # Nikkor ED AF 300mm 1:2.8 lens (pictured)
> # AF Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm 1:2.8 lens
> # Tamron SP AF 35-105mm 1:2.8 lens
> # AF Nikkor 85mm 1:1.8 lens
> # Nikon TC-14B 1.4x Teleconverter
> # Nikon Speedlight SB600 flash


^^Jealousy sets in for me


----------



## Lawcheehung

Well I don't have anything special, just a simple point and shoot 
Fujifilm FinePix A340


----------



## BajaGringo

I have a Nikon D70. Was a lifetime standard SLR kind-of-guy and just now getting used to using the digital SLR. More fun than I even expected...


----------



## vytauc

Olympus E3

ZD 14-54mm f2.8-3.5
ZD 50mm f2 macro
ZD 11-22mm f2.8-3.5
ZD 40-150 f3.5-4.5

FL 50R flash

plus a bunch of CPL and UV filters


----------



## doady

Olympus C-7070WZ, 27-110mm F2.8-F4.8

Olmypus WCON-07C Wide Angle Converter
Metz 48 AF-1 flash
Manfrotto 190XPROB Tripod
Slik compact tripod
B+W 40.5mm UV Filter


----------



## ddrmaxgt37

Canon EOS 30D
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM (great for architecture photography)
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon Speedlite 430EX

Canon Powershot S50

upcoming purchases:
Canon Powershot G9
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM


----------



## Ribarca

Canon 5D
Canon 17-40 4L (my fav)
Canon 50 1.4 ans 1.8 (bargains)
Canon 70-300 DO (new aquisition, amazingly compact)
Ricoh GRII

Soon Epson 2880!


----------



## BvizioN




----------



## Dray

I have a Sony Alpha 100 with 18-70 and 70-300 lenses and I also own a Canon SX100IS superzoom camera. But it's still the photographer who makes the pictures look good or not..


----------



## Dequal

*Canon EOS 450D*

12.2 megapixels.

- 18-55mm lens (standard with the starters kit)
- tripod
- 1Gb & 2Gb SD-card (going to upgrade to a 4Gb SD-card)

next purchase: better lens for better zoom


----------



## tbramwell

Canon EOS 40D Digital SLR
Canon Battery Grip

Canon EOS 350D Digital SLR
Canon Battery Grip

Canon Ultrasonic 18-55mm Lense
Tokina 12-24mm F4 Wide Angle Lense
Canon EF 90-300mm F/4-5.6

Speedlite 420EX
Tripod


----------



## photokreso

CANON 400D

lens:
Canon EF 50mm 1.4 USM
Sigma 10-20mm


----------



## 1ajs

still a pentax here but like to add a new peac of gear a sb25 flash...

curenty saving up for one of these bad boys!!


----------



## Manila-X

Lucky cats!!!

Anyway, my gear would be

*Canon EOS-350D* 
*Canon Ixus 75*

Lens - EFS 18-55


----------



## MichaelDrewell

*my gear*

*Nikon D60*
*AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens*

i think i have taken some of the best pictures of my life with it. i think i just might get more lenses with greater zoom.
i have lots more of my nature ish pictures on tourist-post.com


----------



## Þróndeimr

Tom_Green said:


> Sigma 10-20mm 4.0-5.6


Love it, bought one last week for my Nikon D80. Have a Nikkor 18-200mm 3.5-5.6 as well.


----------



## RoryViolence

jmancuso said:


> *cameras:*
> canon 300D (digital rebel)


kewl... we use the same camera....

@ topic

*Camera*

Canon 300D
Sony 505

*Lenses:*

Canon 18-55mm
Sigma 70-300mm f/5.6

*Accessories:*

Kingston 50x 1gg compact flash
SanDisk Ultra II 1gb compact flash
Sony MemStick 128mb(lol)
Cokin Filter
Cokin Polarizer
Tripod
Tamrac Velocity 8 camera bag


----------



## Anekdote

Sony Alpha 200K
18-55 Sony Lense
4GB SanDisk Ultra II


----------



## alvse

alvse said:


> *Cameras*
> Sony A100
> Sony W80
> 
> *Lenses*(for A100)
> Sony DT 18-70mm f3.5-5.6 (kit lens)
> Sony 75-300mm f4.5-5.6 (kit lens)
> Minolta 50mm f1.7
> Sigma 30mm f1.4 EX DC
> Sigma 24-60mm f2.8 EX DG
> Sigma 28-300mm f3.5-6.3 DL Aspherical IF Hyperzoom
> 
> *Filters*
> All Lenes have Hoya UV filters (just to prevent scratches)
> 
> *Camera Bags*
> Crumpler: 7 Million Dollar Bag
> Crumpler: The Sinking Barge
> 
> *Software*
> Adobe Lightroom


*Update*

*Cameras*
Sony A700
Sony W80

*Lenses*(for A700)
Minolta 50mm f1.7
Sigma 30mm f1.4 EX DC
Sigma 24-60mm f2.8 EX DG
Sigma 28-300mm f3.5-6.3 DL Aspherical IF Hyperzoom

*Filters*
All Lenes have Hoya UV filters (just to prevent scratches)

*Camera Bags*
Crumpler: 7 Million Dollar Bag
Crumpler: The Sinking Barge

*Software*
Adobe Lightroom 2.0


----------



## invincible

Heh, gotta love Crumpler bags. Their bags are visible everywhere in Melbourne so they can pass along as just another backpack or shoulder bag.

I own two of them myself, thinking of getting a backpack for travel because the 7 Million Dollar Home is terrible for your shoulders if you're walking around with it fully loaded. 


My next big spend may be something Strobist related.


----------



## steve0

Cameras:

EOS 350D

Lenses:
EF-S 18-55
Sigma 17-70


----------



## Liwwadden

Dimension said:


> Hopefully I will have this by the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D40. Does anyone have anything good or bad to say about it?


I have one. It's a bit basic, but great value for such a price and perfect as a first dslr. I really like the kit lens as well. Anyway, I'm really satisfied with it for now (hoping to buy a d90, d700 or maybe a used d300 in the future).

I'd say: have a look at my flickr and see if you like what you're seeing ( but watch out, older shots are taken with a compact camera Fujifilm).


----------



## Ribarca

Anybody here who has a Nikon D700 14-24 combo. I want to rent one to see what it's like. The 14-24 lens is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## urbanyte

Dimension said:


> Hopefully I will have this by the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D40. Does anyone have anything good or bad to say about it?


It's a very good camera which takes excellent photos and excels at many applications thanks to it being made before megapixel mass hysteria took over and might fit into the D50/D70 generation (two of the best Nikons ever made). Also very good camera to grow with since if you ever buy anything more expensive, it serves as an excellent backup body


----------



## Polishmeknob

Canon Elan 7ne

Lenses:
Canon L 17-40mm
Canon 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 II

For digital photos:
Some crap Kodak EasyShare (which broke) or a Fujifilm FinePix S5700 (also crap.)


----------



## ZZ-II

my new set:

Nikon D300
Sigma 18-50 3-5,6
Sigma 150-500 5,6 - 6,3
Sigma 70-200 2.8 HSM II ( very soon )
Tamron Adventure 75 Backpack


----------



## Major Deegan

*Voigtlander Bessa R2*

Heliar 15mm wide angle lens 
Snapshot Skopar 25mm wide angle lens


----------



## Alex 1966

I have
Canon 1000d
sigma 18-125
Canon 50 1.8
Canon 35-135

Canon G9
Ricoh GX100

I use the last two the most and I am thinking about a Sigma Dp1


----------



## urbanyte

*Camera Body*
Canon EOS T1i/500D/Kiss X3

*Lenses*
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS

*Memory*
SanDisk Extreme III SDHC 4GB

Wish list currently is a 17-55mm f/2.8, 50 f/1.8, 24-105 f/4 IS L, and a 70-200 f/2.8 for right now, not quite sure whether the Macro route will be done with a dedicated lens or extension tubes.
Also probably the happiest day in my recent memory when I bought it, feels so good to feel the mechanical parts working after using an ultrazoom for years.... takes me back to the film days without having to worry about developing or print costs :banana:


----------



## Liwwadden

Great cameras everyone. I want them all. I think I'm gonna pay Italy a visit and win that €137 milion lotery.


----------



## Major Deegan

My new toy. 1969 Polaroid 230 Land Camera. Price paid: $7.50. It takes 6x7 instant Polaroid pack film.


----------



## Sławek

I've got Lumix LX3 camera with Metz 36 lamp and two filters: ndx400 and polarizer. Also I use Raynox Macro Lens M-250:

























Also I've got Olympus SP-550 Uz, which I shot that photos


----------



## Shapoor

Gear update (temporary)

Nikon F50 + Soligor 28-210mm f3.5-5.6 










I'm not liking it already, the lens can't focus well at 210mm and the camera's autofocus is not accurate.


----------



## Shapoor

Gave away the F50, now I'm having a Voigtländer Bessa-L for a while


----------



## Northsider

Nikon d40x

Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6
Nikkor 35m f/1.8

humble, but growing


----------



## promohouse

so many


----------



## amouna389

I got a Nikon EM (made in 1979) for the first year in university, and I absolutely loved it! 

But I need to get a Digital camera.. I'm thinking about Nikon too cos I really enjoyed my first cam.. I have my eye on the D90.


----------



## Ribarca

My latest acquisition is a panorama head, the nodal ninja 5. Love it so far. It opens up all new possibilities.


----------



## Hecalex

I bought a Nikon P90, is not the big thing, but I think that is a nice camera for start in the photography!


----------



## MexCorp

I got a Canon EOS Rebel XSi with the lens of the kit 55mm, I bought it few months ago and I'm fascinated with it, I have been thinking og buying better lens but I don't have a damn clue which could be the best... any references?


----------



## Ribarca

MexCorp.teen said:


> I got a Canon EOS Rebel XSi with the lens of the kit 55mm, I bought it few months ago and I'm fascinated with it, I have been thinking og buying better lens but I don't have a damn clue which could be the best... any references?


What do you want to do. Buildings, people, landscapes.

For people I would go for the 50 1.8 II. The best lens for its price.

For buildings and landscapes something like the Canon 10-22.


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf

towerwizard said:


> Well I don't own a DSLR but I got a Canon Powershot SD700 IS compact point and shoot 6-megapixel camera and I am satisfied with it. I can take pictures of anything anywhere anytime!


its 90% the photographer 10% the camera.


----------



## KiwiRob

Canon 20D with grip
Canon 1000D

Canon 17-40 F4.0L
Canon 24-70 F2.8L
Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS
Canon crap lens free with 1000D

Canon Speedlight 540EX Flash
Canon Off Camera Shoe and Cables
Canon Remote Shutter Release
B+W Polarising Filter, B+W UV Filters x 3

Manfroto tripod and head
Lowpro Photo Trekker AW bag

Wishlist

Canon 300 F2.8L IS or 300F4.0L IS
Canon 7D

I have the equipment, but right now I lack the passion to use it, I don't know why, I can't explain it, but my motivation to take photos has just dissappeared, I'm a bit sad about it.


----------



## Kintoy

Olympus EP-1 micro four-thirds with 14-42 mm lens


----------



## CeC

I recently purchased a *Panasonic LUMIX DMC FZ35*. My first decent camera. I can't wait for spring so I can try it out around the city.


----------



## bzooora




----------



## bzooora

sandramathews01 said:


> Thanks to all for sharing image. However i am searching about smallest camera of the word.
> So if you know the world smallest camera then please post its picture with quality.


Sigma dp1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_m/sets/72157612273590627/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sony A550










• 14.2 MP Exmor CMOS Sensor
• Quick AF Live View with Face Detection & Smile Shutter
• Manual Focus Check Live View
• 7 fps continuous shooting
• Auto HDR/DRO
• Included with SAL1855 all-purpose lens and SAL55200-2 telephoto zoom lens

--------------------------

Sony A380










• Quick AF Live View
• Simple, intuitive user interface
• 14.2 megapixel CCD
• SteadyShot® INSIDE
• BIONZ image processor
• Included with the versatile SAL1855 all-purpose lens, and the lightweight SAL55200-2 telephoto zoom lens.


----------



## ØlandDK

Kintoy said:


> Olympus EP-1 micro four-thirds with 14-42 mm lens
> 
> http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu182/wetboxers/IMG_4719.jpg
> 
> http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu182/wetboxers/IMG_4722.jpg


Nice! I would really like to play with the EP-1.


----------



## Manitowoc




----------



## Zmey

My beast: Smena 8M


----------



## Abdallah K.

Abdallah K. said:


> My Gear:
> 
> -Samsung Sl820 (12.4 MP)
> -5x Optical Zoom
> -28 mm Wide Angel Lens
> -records HD video
> - Macro
> - Able to do alot of things such as take a same pictures at 3 different ISO's at the same time, You can change photo aspect ratio, the wide angel lens is made specifically to take pictures of buildings, skyscrapers, and landscapes (panoramas)


New Gear :colgate:

*Cannon Eos Rebel XSI (450D)*











*18-55mm Lens*


----------



## 阎希染

Why do I not understand


----------



## luis fernando

I have a Samsing Digimax X160. wHAT A NICE SHOOT!


----------



## simonwaldram

i got a few dont ask for all the lenses as i have no idea 
sony dsc h5
sony a200
canon d7
nikon d3x


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Canon 450D

18-55mm

50mm F1.8

10-22MM


----------



## hugo31

[QUOTE = sandramathews01; 49242797] Gracias a todos por compartir imágenes. Sin embargo estoy buscando sobre más pequeño de la cámara de la palabra.
Así que si usted sabe de la cámara más pequeña del mundo, por favor publicar su foto con la calidad. [/ Quote]

buy ZS3 or zs7 panasonic 12x optical zoom 25mm angular


----------



## hugo31

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hugo31

debe ser bien pesada



*Nikon D2H*











And the following should give me a good start:

# Nikkor ED AF 300mm 1:2.8 lens (pictured)
# AF Zoom-Nikkor 80-200mm 1:2.8 lens
# Tamron SP AF 35-105mm 1:2.8 lens
# AF Nikkor 85mm 1:1.8 lens
# Nikon TC-14B 1.4x Teleconverter
# Nikon Speedlight SB600 flash[/QUOTE]


----------



## sidney_jec

Nikon D40 with 18-55 mm kit lens and UV filter


----------



## Liwwadden

Nikon D90










18-105 mm VR










50 mm f/1.8


----------



## patrick01

Body:

-Canon XTi

Lenses:

-18-55mm kit lens
-50mm 1.8


----------



## aropoland242

:wink


----------



## aropoland242




----------



## seowebsculpt

e Sony DSLR A580. With all the progress Sony has been making with its mirrorless and 'translucent' mirror technologies, it's easy to overlook the company's continued development of its two-sensor liveview DSLRs. The A580 is the latest (and possibly last?) in a line that started with the promising but quirky A350.


----------



## Sławek

Canon 50D

+

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8
Canon 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM

Tamron 90mm f2.8 macro 1:1
Canon 85mm f/1.8 USM
Samyang 8mm f/3.5

+
2x CF Sandisk 8GB 30/MB/s + 60MB/s


----------



## EloyBr

Body: Nikon D3000

Lenses: Nikor 18-55 /55-200


----------



## traverso

Body:
Sony A230

Lenses:
Sony 18-55mm f3.5/5.6 DT
Minolta 50mm f1.7
Minolta 28-100 f3.5/5.6
Minolta 70-210 f4 Beercan

And many little tools to improve!

Sample:
http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/paisajes/360614-presa-del-aulencia.html


----------



## MoreOrLess

Canon 550D

Canon 10-22mm lens + 77mm Tiffen 2 stop graduated filter
Canon 15-85mm lens + 72mm Hoya CPL filter
Canon 35mm f/2 lens
Canon 100mm 2.8 macro lens
Cullman Tripod
Hoods for all lenses except the 35mm


----------



## Hisdem

Just got this.


----------



## fabster4444

*My Gear*

I'm equipped with:

*Bodies:*
Canon EOS 7D + grip
Canon EOS 40D + grip
Canon Digital Rebel XT
*
Lenses:*
Canon EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 24mm f/2.8
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon FD 100-300mm f/5.6
Canon FD 50mm f/1.2 L
Canon FD 50mm f/1.4
Canon FD Macro 50mm f/3.5
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 ATX



f.


----------



## batangpnr 922

well i don't have any DSLR i would like to learn to be a Photographer even i used Digital Camera 

General Electric
A1455 Series
14.1 MP
5x Optical Zoom


----------



## stewie1980

edit


----------



## blanco82

stewie1980 said:


> edit


what do you say???


----------



## blanco82

Hisdem said:


> Just got this.


very nice,thanhks for share


----------



## ZensLens

My camera makes me giddy.. I shoot a 1Ds2 with a 50 1.4 I do on occasion borrow lenses from friends, but my 50 is mostly used. Also have a Manfrotto tripod.










Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Juan2403




----------



## Tom_Green

My 40D is dead. So i bougth the 500D. It was very cheap.

Here is my complete camera gear.

500D
350D

11-16 Tokina
17-70 Sigma 2.8-4.5
28-135 Canon 3.5-5.6 is
70-300 Canon 4.0-5.6 is
30mm Sigma 1.4
85mm Canon 1.8
100mm Canon 2.8 Macro

Today i ordered my first "L" lens from Canon
200mm Canon 2.8 II


----------



## nilbug

Nikon Coolpix 2100


My home page


----------



## pearloftheorientsea

CANON 1100D!!


----------



## thewallpart6

A Sony SLT a55 with a 18-250mm lens. That is all.


----------



## io_bg

Here's mine










D90 + kit Nikkor 18-105 + Hoya CPL filter. Got it a month ago and I'm loving it


----------



## anakngpasig

Nikon D5100 + AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D


----------



## kkatrinakaif830

Sony Camera are best .


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

I had a Canon eos rebel T3 and some nice lenses that were stolen from my car this weekend. (broad daylight parked on a busy street in an upscale neighborhood!)

so I hope to get back up and running soon


----------



## seb.nl

Nice one, that Nikon F3! I too got myself a nice analog shooter 


Nikon FE, 85mm f/2 Ai-s by Sebastian


Nikon FE by Sebastian

Besides this i got a Sony R1 and Panasonix LX3.


----------



## Kulla

Guys is an Nikon D3100 kit af-s dx 18-55 vr any good to use for nightpictures or should I go for something else?


----------



## io_bg

Kulla said:


> Guys is an Nikon D3100 kit af-s dx 18-55 vr any good to use for nightpictures or should I go for something else?


If you're going to use it on a tripod it'll be good, if not - consider buying a prime lens (such as 35 f/1.8 which lets more light hit the sensor thus increasing the shutter speed).


----------



## Kulla

^^ Thanks :cheers:.


----------



## Jayayess1190

I have a Sony NEX-C3 with the kit 18-55mm. It is the best camera I've ever owned (Canon A620, Panasonic TZ3, ZS3 and LX5 were past camera's) and I am very satisfied with even the kit lens. Of course if I had money I would get some other lenses.









source


----------



## tool2106

I have a Canon 400D coupled with the fundamental batterygrip. I use basically four lens: the 18-55 included with kit, the 50mm 1.8 still canon, a 28-75mm 2.8 by Tamron and the most recent purchase is the 70-200 F4 L IS by Canon, bought thanks to a special offer on Amazon.

Further more all lenses have always UV filter mounted and I use a Manfrotto 190MF4 tripod, with a 484rc2 ball head.


----------



## WesleyL8

PL20 - Samsung


----------



## Tom_Green

Tom_Green said:


> My 40D is dead. So i bougth the 500D. It was very cheap.
> 
> Here is my complete camera gear.
> 
> 500D
> 350D
> 
> 11-16 Tokina
> 17-70 Sigma 2.8-4.5
> 28-135 Canon 3.5-5.6 is
> 70-300 Canon 4.0-5.6 is
> 30mm Sigma 1.4
> 85mm Canon 1.8
> 100mm Canon 2.8 Macro
> 
> Today i ordered my first "L" lens from Canon
> 200mm Canon 2.8 II


AHHH

I lost my 350D with the Tokina 11-16 in Amsterdam. Now i bought the 60D.


----------



## timo9

Jayayess1190 said:


> I have a Sony NEX-C3 with the kit 18-55mm. It is the best camera I've ever owned (Canon A620, Panasonic TZ3, ZS3 and LX5 were past camera's) and I am very satisfied with even the kit lens. Of course if I had money I would get some other lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


:cheers:


----------



## sidney_jec

Bought Nikkor 70-300mm VR and Manfrotto 293 Aluminum 3 Section Tripod with Quick Release 3 Way Head :banana:


----------



## haikiller11

body: Nikon D700
Lens: Nikkor 70-300mm VR, Nikkor 50mm f1.4D, Nikkor 105mm f2.8 ED VR 

secondary kit: Nikon D90 + Nikkor 35mm f1.8G


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

I am thinking of upgrading my 450D. Obviously price plays an important factor. 7D is possible but 5D MII might be stretching it.


----------



## jfl875

Compared to everyone's, my collection is pretty pathetic. Hehe!


----------



## zangazanga

so what you say about i have
panasonic dmc-tz1O 12MIGA PEXL AND X12 ZOOM

ANY ONE HAVE EXPERIENCE AT NEX TZ2O OR IN USA CALL IT ZS1O
I WANT KNOW ANY ONE HAVE IT


----------



## SASH

Body Canon 5d Mark II
Lenses 17-40, 50 mm and 70-200 mm

Body Canon 450D
Lenses 18-55 and 50-250 mm

Canon Ixus 50

Sony Ericsson Xperia (mobile phone which makes very good pictures!)


----------



## natarajan1986

how much it costs


----------



## nikhilkk

uranio said:


> My basic gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Alpha 700 + Sony Vertical Grip G-B70AM
> Sony Alpha 100 + Dicain A100 Vertical Shutter Grip VG-I
> Minolta Dynax 60 Date
> 
> Minolta AF 17-35 F2.8-4 D
> Minolta AF 28-100 F3.5-5.6 D
> Minolta AF 28-105 F3.5-4.5 RS
> Minolta AF 50 F1.7
> Minolta AF 75-300 F4.5-5.6 New
> 
> Minolta 5600HS D
> &
> Accessories...
> 
> Picture taken with Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ6


thats cool... appreciate your efforts...


----------



## haikiller11

My standard issue gear


----------



## nikhilkk

nikhilkk said:


> My camera is Canon EOS 7D
> Using 50mm lens now. Planning to buy a wide and tele lens soon.
> Vivicam Tripod


I added a Canon EFS 55-250mm Telezoom lens to my camera bag. Comes with an Image Stabilizer. Tested it. I am happy with the new addition.


----------



## OldBoy137

Bought my first SLR today - Canon 550D. Have only one lense 18-55, will have more later.


----------



## alvse

camBag by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## Dequal

Sleek case! Did you cut out the holes yourself or does it just all fit right?


----------



## alvse

Dequal said:


> Sleek case! Did you cut out the holes yourself or does it just all fit right?



The foam has a grid that you pluck out the general shape of the things you want to put into the case...


----------



## The_Animal

http://maniacwcamera.blogspot.ca/2011/05/whats-in-my-camera-bag-usually.html & my iPhone 4s is usually with me if I'm too lazy to pull out my 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5... No, I don't have any wide-angle f/2.8s yet. I'm too busy saving up for the TC-20EIII, TC-14EII and the 600mm f/4 VR.


----------



## mayafter

........................ขอบคุณครับ....
............ขอบคุณครับ...ขอบคุณครับ 
........ขอบคุณครับ.........ขอบคุณครับ 
.....ขอบคุณครับ...............ขอบคุณครับ 
...ขอบคุณครับ....................ขอบคุณครับ.....................ขอบคุณครับ....
..ขอบคุณครับ......................ขอบคุณครับ........ขอบคุณครับ.....ขอบคุณครับ 
.ขอบคุณครับ........................ขอบคุณครับ.....ขอบคุณครับ..........ขอบคุณครับ 
ขอบคุณครับ.........................ขอบคุณครับ...ขอบคุณครับ.............ขอบคุณครับ 
.ขอบคุณครับ...........................ขอบคุณครับ................................ขอบคุณครับ 
..ขอบคุณครับ........................... Thank ...................................ขอบคุณครับ 
...ขอบคุณ ครับ...................................................................... ขอบคุณครับ 
.....ขอบคุณ ครับ..................................................................ขอบคุณครับ 
.........ขอบคุณ ครับ..........................................................ขอบคุณครับ 
............ขอบคุณครับ.................................................. ขอบคุณครับ 
................ขอบคุณครับ.........................................ขอบคุณ ครับ 
..................ขอบคุณครับ.................................ขอบคุณครับ 
......................ขอบคุณครับ..................ขอบคุณครับ 
..........................ขอบคุณครับ....ขอบคุณครับ 
...................................ขอบคุณครับ.
......................................Thank.


----------



## Illithid Dude

I have a Canon 5D MkII with a Zeiss 35mm f1.4, Zeiss 25mm f1.4, and within the month, a Canon 17mm TS-E.


----------



## johnrex

I am gonna buy a camera for my personal use.What will be the best choice?


----------



## Goswami

18.2 Mega Pixel H Series 30x Optical Zoom Cyber-shotDSC-HX200V


18.2MP “Exmor R™” CMOS Sensor with Extra High Sensitivity technology
30x Optical Zoom / 60x Clear Image Zoom
Photo Creativity


----------



## Jose56phj

Pixel H Series 30x Optical Zoom Cyber-shotDSC-HX200V


----------



## Alice J. Lane

i mainly like to use cameras like
Nikon D200, Nikon D50
and the lenses which i use in my cameras are
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX
Nikon 24-120 mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S VR IF-ED
the accesories which i use are 
Various UV, 
Circular Polarizer and Neutral Density (ND4) filters 
Two tripods 
and one monopod


----------



## rajdev00

These are interesting images.










day picnic around delhi


----------



## Disturbing Reality

I recently had the interest to buy my first DSLR camera, and these are some of my options, I would appreciate if you could share your thoughts about any of these:

1. Nikon D3100 14.2MP
2. Nikon Black D3200 24.2 MP
3. Nikon D5100 16.2MP
4. Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18MP
5. Canon EOS Rebel T3i Black 18MP

Firstly, I think I should get the one with the highest "megapixels", what are your thoughts on this?

Next consideration is whichever is launched the latest (or has the latest technology) and the value for my money..

Lastly, Canon vs Nikon?


----------



## mrjoekalel

Disturbing Reality said:


> I recently had the interest to buy my first DSLR camera, and these are some of my options, I would appreciate if you could share your thoughts about any of these:
> 
> 1. Nikon D3100 14.2MP
> 2. Nikon Black D3200 24.2 MP
> 3. Nikon D5100 16.2MP
> 4. Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18MP
> 5. Canon EOS Rebel T3i Black 18MP
> 
> Firstly, I think I should get the one with the highest "megapixels", what are your thoughts on this?
> 
> Next consideration is whichever is launched the latest (or has the latest technology) and the value for my money..
> 
> Lastly, Canon vs Nikon?


I'm also in your situation. Have you also considered the Sony Alpha A65? My last options were:
-*Sony Alpha A65* (24 mp, GPS, better at video, not so good at low light pics)
-*Canon Rebel T4i *(18 mp, no GPS, touchscreen)
-*Canon Rebel T3i *(18 mp, no GPS, no touchscreen, but cheaper)

I would also appreciate if any here in the forum has any experiences with those cameras, maybe the could share.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

mrjoekalel said:


> I'm also in your situation. Have you also considered the Sony Alpha A65? My last options were:
> -*Sony Alpha A65* (24 mp, GPS, better at video, not so good at low light pics)
> -*Canon Rebel T4i *(18 mp, no GPS, touchscreen)
> -*Canon Rebel T3i *(18 mp, no GPS, no touchscreen, but cheaper)
> 
> I would also appreciate if any here in the forum has any experiences with those cameras, maybe the could share.


i heard sony is also a tough competition but i'm really just focused on canon and nikon since almost everyone i know owns either a canon or nikon..

in fact, i'm down to canon t3i vs nikon d5100... i heard 24 megapixels in d3200 is only a marketing gimmick and so i don't want to fall for it.. overall, they say the d3200 is nothing special.. as of now, i am closer to getting a t3i than a 5100 though, because i heard canon is superior with their video and i think i'm interested in both video and photo.. i'll be dropping by bestbuy tomorrow to compare the two..


----------



## valeray12

where is a good place to buy camera gear in oregon usa?


----------



## haikiller11

New camera ^_^


----------



## Alice J. Lane

me just using these stuffs 
cameras:
canon powershot A40
lens:
promaster 19-35mm f3.5-4.5


----------



## jmancuso

Canon 7D
Canon 30D
Canon 10-22
Canon 17-55/ 2.8
Canon 50/ 1.8
Canon 55-250
Canon 430EX II


----------



## ariel7515

Hi!

I'm currently using:

Canon PowerShot A710IS

Nikon D5100 + lens 18-55mm & 55-200mm

Yashica FR1 + lens 28mm & 50mm & 135mm

Olympus OM-1 + lens 50mm

KIEV 4M + Jupiter-8 50mm


----------



## sivarajkumar

OldBoy137 said:


> Bought my first SLR today - Canon 550D. Have only one lense 18-55, will have more later.


1czxczxczx


----------



## Valvejoodik

Pentax Kx with 18-45mm and 70-300mm. And class 10 16Gb SDHC UHS-I card (ultra fast )


----------



## Abella Ivan

I love camera's would like to share a quote with you all......

“You don't take a photograph, you make it.”
― Ansel Adams


----------



## egge

Noob photographer. I just started lessons and bought my first SLR 2 months ago.
Nikon 3000, I think it is one of the best choices for a noob, since this camera provides tutorial as well.
I will upload a photo of my camera later, when I get home from work.
Haven't bought any special lenses yet, so I have the basic one that is sold with the camera body.


----------



## API_LAS

Testing Nikkor MF 105mm f/2.5 (Ai-S) par aakid, sur Flickr

Nikon D7000.
105, F2.5
35. F2
20, F2.8
70-300 AFS


----------



## haikiller11

my Nikon FM2n


----------



## yabbes

^^ Photos please  Awesome old film camera


----------



## haikiller11

yabbes said:


> ^^ Photos please  Awesome old film camera


At my pleasure


----------



## uRbAnlP

haikiller11 said:


> my Nikon FM2n


It's interesting that the photograph of a beautiful camera that, when used properly, gives you beautiful photographs, is beautiful.


----------



## yabbes

Nikon :lovethem:

I just checked some used-market prices, the FM2 still sells rather expensively !

I think the colours of the photos you posted are amazing.


----------



## haux

I just received this bad boy. I can't wait to try it out.


My new Canon 70-200 f/4 IS USM by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J

^^^^ 

Thats top of my Lens wish list.....


----------



## yabbes

I don't have that camera but I like that video  what a love story ))
I have an E-PM1 and D40


----------



## sidney_jec

got these two babies. :cheers:


★ Nikon SB700 AF Speedlight Flash for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras by cameras shop, on Flickr


Objetiva Nikon 85mm f/1.8 by Dega, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec

want this one desperately but too poor 


Nikon 70-200 F2.8 VRII by www.ortziomenaka.com, on Flickr


----------



## jmancuso

sidney_jec said:


> want this one desperately but too poor
> 
> 
> Nikon 70-200 F2.8 VRII by www.ortziomenaka.com, on Flickr


the sigma version is pretty decent and about $1000 cheaper. tamron just released their version as well.


----------



## ethanhawke46

Camera....

Nikon S8000


----------



## ananto hermawan

Hello all, I just bought a Canon 600D camera. 




This is my gear


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Canon EOS 600D by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Thank You (Terima Kasih)


----------



## MILIUX

Mine's fairly mid-range. 

I'm a sports photographer as a second job. 

Canon 5DIII

Sigma 35 f/1.4 'Art'
Canon 24 f/1.4L
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
Canon 8-15 f/4 'fisheye'
Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC


----------



## Davodavo

Nikon D7000:









http://www.flickr.com/david_crespo


----------



## Valvejoodik

MILIUX said:


> Mine's fairly mid-range.
> 
> I'm a sports photographer as a second job.
> 
> Canon 5DIII
> 
> Sigma 35 f/1.4 'Art'
> Canon 24 f/1.4L
> Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
> Canon 8-15 f/4 'fisheye'
> Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC


Mid-Range????
I consider 70D/7D to be mid-range...


----------



## Lodiz

Few days ago i've bought my first DSLR camera, a Canon 600D


----------



## ruifo

My new lens:
*Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD*


----------



## JohnFlint1985

mine


















also older ones
Nikon D90

lenses
Nikon 18-200
Tokina 11-16
Nikon 70-300

+smaller cameras for car and everyday ppictures


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Haven't been in this thread in a while.. Anyway, I finally decided to get a Canon Rebel T3i and took thousands of photos since last year.. Here's the first photo I've taken..


----------



## Disturbing Reality

-dp-


----------



## matt.perth

original fujifilm x100 black


Essentials by matt austen, on Flickr


----------



## Tom_Green

I have just too much >_<

Canon 6D
Canon 60D
Canon 500D

Wallimex 8mm Fisheye
Canon 10-22 mm
Canon 15-85 mm
Canon 28-135 mm
Sigma 35mm 1.4 
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS II
Canon 70-300 IS
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 100mm macro

I just ordered the 85mm 1.2 lens...

After i have a new car i want to buy a Canon 5D IV, Tamron 150-600 and replace the 60D by a 80D/90D or a 7D II.
Hope that i will be satisfied when i reach that level...
The hobby is way to expensive. But i love it.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Bought a Sigma DP1 Merril a couple of weeks ago, in most respects not a great camera, poor battery life, slow, hardly a looker and just a fixed 28mm F/2.8 equivalent lens. The big plus is the image quality at ISO 100(including the lens), its not far off my D800 but only cost £340.


----------



## *GoldFish*




----------



## rosewiles

*Nikon*

Nikon D200, Nikon D50 and Nikon Coolpix 2100 (I use the latter for construction update photos). I also own a Fuji Finepix S7000, 

Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX
Nikon 24-120 mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S VR IF-ED
Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED AF
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO HSM
Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM

Nikon MB-200 battery grip (cannot do without it and the second battery)
Nikon SB-800 Speedlight
Several CF and SD cards.
Various UV, Circular Polarizer and Neutral Density (ND4) filters (mostly Quantaray and Hoya)
Two tripods and one monopod


----------



## mrjoekalel

*Sony A65V*

Hello! I got my first DSLR in December 2012 and I couldn't be happier:

Sony A65V
Sony 18-55mm (kit lens)
Sony 55-200mm
Sigma 18-250mm

I want to get either a f1.8 35mm or 50mm but I don't have the money yet.

:cheers:


----------



## Wapper

del.


----------



## gotin

Nikon D5100 with 18-55mm VR KIT + 35mm f/1.8g

I want to buy more prime lenses soon for better pictures


----------



## Urban Dave

Nikon D300 + Grip
Nikon 18-200 VR f3.6-5.6
Tokina 12-24 f4
Sigma 24-70 f2.8
Sigma 70-200 f2.8


----------



## ruifo

New gear:



Nikon D810 and AF-S Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED by ruimc77, on Flickr



Nikon F75 and 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough

Canon 5D II (planning to get the 5D III soon)
Canon 24-105 f/4
Canon 100mm macro
Canon 70-200 f/4
Sigma 35mm f/1.4

Gitzo 1541T tripod


----------



## alvse

My current lineup;

Current camera lineup by alvse, on Flickr

Sony Action Cam
Sony a77
Sony a99 with grip

Sony F42AM Flash
Sony F58AM Flash

Sony Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar T* 16-80mm f3.5-4.5
Tamron 70-300mm f4-5.6 Di-LD Macro
Sigma 8-16mm f4.5-5.6 DC HSM
Tamron 90mm f2.8 SP Di Macro
Sony DT 35mm f1.8
Sigma 50mm EX DG HSM

in a few weeks, will be adding;
Sony F60AM Flash
Sony Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar T* 16-35mm f2.8 ZA SSM
Sony Carl Zeiss Plannar T 85mm f1.4 ZA


----------



## S_meera1

Fujifilm XPro 1. 18mm F2.0


----------



## carbonet

my current line up: 

Nikon D7100
Nikkor 24-70mm f2.8
Nikkor 50mm f1.8
Tokina 12-24mm f4
Sigma 150mm macro


----------



## abiabiah

Normally I am using my cell phone 8 mega pixel camera to shoot the snaps. I love photography specially nature photography, but I am not sure what camera I should use. I personally love cloudy typo snaps, if any one can guide me will be highly recommended.


----------



## ruifo

abiabiah said:


> Normally I am using my cell phone 8 mega pixel camera to shoot the snaps. I love photography specially nature photography, but I am not sure what camera I should use. I personally love cloudy typo snaps, if any one can guide me will be highly recommended.


Depends on how much you want to spend. There are all kind of prices out there...

I'd recommend an interchangeable lens camera. Here some options at the low price end (in order to image quality):

Nikon D5200 + Nikkor AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens [USD $650]
Nikon D3200 + Nikkor AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens [USD $450]
Canon EOS Rebel SL1 + Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens (USD $550)
Canon EOS Rebel T5 + Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens (USD $400)


----------



## Kdjenra

so:

Canon EOS 500D
Canon 50mm F1/8
Canon 18-55mm
Canon 70-200 mm
Sigma 10-20 mm F3/5
Tripod
Remote
Umbrella ( very useful in england  )


----------



## ruifo

Old and new...



Fujifilm 200 x 24 by ruimc77, on Flickr



Nikon F75 and 50mm f/1.8D by ruimc77, on Flickr



F75 and Gear by ruimc77, on Flickr



Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S by ruimc77, on Flickr



Bower 14mm f/2.8 ED AS IF UMC by ruimc77, on Flickr



Ultra wide by ruimc77, on Flickr



D810 going wide by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough

Canon 5D III (got this a few months ago)
Canon 16-35 f/4 (I just added this lens recently)
Canon 24-105 f/4
Canon 100mm macro
Canon 70-200 f/4
Sigma 35mm f/1.4

Gitzo 1541T tripod


----------



## josip.b

Pentax K-50 white
Tamron 17-50 f/2.8
Tamron 70-300 F/4-5.6
Pentax DAL 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 WR
Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3
Metz 36 AF-5 digital
Manfrotto 728B Digi
Evecase backpack and Lowerpro Nova 5AW bag


----------



## AlexanderZ

Tom_Green said:


> I have just too much >_
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 85mm 1.2 lens...
> 
> .



85mm 1.2 is great glass!


----------



## voommaps

Canon EOS 650D
10-20mm Sigma f/4-5.6
18-55mm Canon EF-S f/3.5-5.6
55-250mm Canon EF-S f/4-5.6
50mm Canon EF f/1.8


----------



## balded

Canon EOS 600D
50mm Canon EF f/1.8
18-55mm Canon EF-S f/3.5-5.6
55-250mm Canon EF-S f/4-5.6


----------



## JehovahNissi

Olympus E-500
40-150mm f|3.5-4.5
14-45mm f|3.5-5.6








[/url]Untitled by Nissi Nissi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## innerchie

Canon C100 for Video
Nikon D4, Nikon D800, Nikon D7100, Nikon D7000, Nikon D90
Nikon Lenses and other stuff 
Samsung Note 4
























































So much gear, not including my sliders, tripods more lightings and jibs


----------



## TravelAddict

Hello all member, i'm nubie here, any suggest for me, which one camera for beginner. Thank you...


----------



## oliviarousseff

Camera+Angle+Lens+Accessories+Filters+Effects= Good Quality Images


----------



## ruifo

TravelAddict said:


> Hello all member, i'm nubie here, any suggest for me, which one camera for beginner. Thank you...


A DSLR camera is my recommendation (any of them). DSLR means "*D*igital *S*ingle-*L*ens *R*eflex" camera.

With them, you can have full control of the traditional photography settings (aperture + shutter speed + ISO sensitivity). The freedom to control these settings is key for great pictures. The vast majority of the small automatic digital pocket cameras, and cell phones, don't let you exercise control over the lens aperture, the camera shutter speed, and the sensor ISO sensitivity.

Moreover, all DSLRs allow you interchangeable lenses. That means you can change the lens, allowing you to have a versatile array of lens options, from ultra-wide angles to super-telefoto range. Cell phones and pokect cameras do not share this feature. This is as much important as the controls over these settings mentioned above. *Rule #1 for serious photographers: the lens is always more important that the camera body*. You will always get better image quality with a "high-end pro level lens + low-end entry level DSLR", than with a "low-end entry level lens + high-end pro level DSLR" combination.

I always recommend either *Nikon* or *Canon*. But *Sony* and *Pentax* are also doing excellent cameras nowadays. They all do really good DSLR, from a beginners level to pro level. I went with *Nikon* myself, once I believe Nikon offers the better system out there today (system = combination of DSLR camera capabilities and a variaty of lenses able to deliver high end image quality at a better price point).

The DSLR current models for beginners, as offered by Nikon, are:

*Nikon D3200* or *Nikon D3300*: 24 megapixel sensor, entry level DSLR. Aimed for photographers buying a DSLR for the very first time. It's very user friendly, with self-explanatory menus for beginners. USD $450-500, with a Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (3x zoom lens, from wide to normal range).
*Nikon D5300* or *Nikon D5500*: 24 megapixel sensor, intermediary entry level + camera, with an articulated/flip screen for better angles, for video, and for selfies. It's very user friendly, with easy menus for most fast learning beginners. USD $750-850, with a Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (3x zoom lens, from wide to normal range). USD $950-1050, with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (7.7x zoom lens, from wide to telephoto range).
*Nikon 7100* or *Nikon D7200*: 24 megapixel sensor, high end entry level camera. You should get this one if you already have some previous knowledge on how to control a DSLR camera, once it's aimed for more advanced users. But any fast learning beginners can catch up with it easily. USD $1200-1500, with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (7.7x zoom lens, from wide to telephoto range).
Other Nikon DSLR models, like the *D610*, *D750*, *DF*, *D810*, *D4s *are much more expensive models, once they are full frame models (that means they have a larger sensor inside, generating even better image quality, but much more expensive as well). The *D810* and the *D4s* are the two more pro level DSLR cameras offered by Nikon. Don't venture yourself with them, if you don't have any previous good knowledge of SLR or DSLR photography.
Here is Nikon's DSLR camera map: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Nikon_DSLR_cameras
And here is Canon's DSLR camera map as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Canon_EOS_digital_cameras

My recommendation would be:

If you're not experienced with SLR/DSLR photography, and you think you're not a fast learner user, get either a D3200, or a D3300, with the Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. They're both excellent cameras. Here sample shots produced by them: D3200 & D3300.
If you're not experienced with SLR/DSLR photography, but you believe you're a fast learner user, get a D5300, or a D5500, either with the Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, or with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. The 18-140mm is a bit better, and more flexible. Here sample shots made with them: D5300 & D5500.
If you want to learn enough to become a future professional in photography, get either a D7100 or a D7200, with the Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. Here are sample shots taken with them: D7100 & D7200.

Furthermore, if you can, I highly recommend you also buying at least one second lens to your DSLR, so you can start to practice and understand the difference among lenses. Some recommendations are:

*Nikkor AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX* (USD $200): No zoom here, but it is a very fast lens (given the low f/#: f/1.8). That means it's able to take photos at very low light levels, like during night time, much more easy, and without flash, than the slow lenses (the ones with higher f/#, like f/3.5-5.6). For a zoom lens to be able to achieve f/1.8, it will be a very expensi lens, like this one here. Being a fixed 35mm lens, means that you will have a wide to normal perspective, which is ideal for pictures taken outdoors, like vacation shots, group of few people, etc. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Nikkor AF-S 50mm f/1.8G* (USD $220): No zoom here, but it is a very fast lens (given the low f/#: f/1.8). So great for low light situations. Being a fixed 50mm lens, means that you will have a normal eye level perspective. It is great as a portraiture lens, specially for head shot portraits. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Nikkor AF-S 40mm f/2.8G Micro* (USD $280): No zoom here, but it is a reasonably fast lens (given the low f/#: f/2.8). Good for low light situations. But this one is a Micro lens, that means you can do macro photography, or very close focus photography, amplifying your subject greatly (in case you want to do very close up photos). Being a fixed 40mm lens, means that you will have a wide to normal perspective. The other two options shown before are faster (f/1.8), but they don't do close-up/macro work as this one. That's the trade off. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Tamron SP 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USD* telephoto zoom lens for Nikon (USD $350-450): This is an economical zoom telephoto lens, among the best for entry level users. It features a 4.3x zoom at the telephoto end. That means the lens will be a great magnifier for far away subjects, from 70mm to 300mm, which are great focal lengths for real zoomed in perspectives of far away subjects. Tamron is a third party lens manufacturer, producing lenses for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Pentax and other. Make you get one that macthes your DSLR camera maker model. Here are sample pictures with this lens.


These are all entry level lenses, but very very much capable, with excellent image quality. No question about that. The ultra pro level lenses for DSLR are very much expensive, like these ones, for example:

Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 400mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 600mm f/4G ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 200mm f/2G ED VR II Lens

I'm sharing more the Nikon side of DSLRs here, once I'm a Nikon user, and am more familiarized with Nikon myself. But Nikon is not all there is out there. Canon, Sony and Pentax are also great brands, and they all have great DSLR products for beginners (and pros) as well.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Union Man

Thank you for the informative post. I'm also seeking to purchase my first DSLR.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Canon EOS 600D + Lens 18-55mm + Lens 10-18mm

IMG-20150613-WA0011 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## johnnydeep

Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Beyond speed, the EOS 7D Mark II comes with a superb 20.2 megapixel CMOS sensor, ISO 16,000, and is powered by dual DIGIC 6 image processors to ensure impeccable imaging quality in shooting conditions and lighting situations.


----------



## UjaiDidida

Mine is all consumer products. 
I shoot urban landscape and architecture 
with a 100D, wua lens, a telephoto, 
various remote and filters. 
Check out my gallery


----------



## Skinny007

Very good lit, I use nikon .


----------



## Buffaboy

Is there a Sony a6100/a7000 coming out soon? I would like a semi-pro, semi-amateur budget mirrorless camera that can capture detailed images approrpriate for photo editing suites.


----------



## ruifo

Nikon D5200, D810, N75/F75 by ruifo, on Flickr



Nikon N75/F75 SLR by ruifo, on Flickr



Nikon D5200 DSLR by ruifo, on Flickr



Nikon D810 DSLR by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## SEAES

*Sony Alpha A33*
Sony 18-55 kit.
Minolta 50mm 1.7.
Sigma 10-20.


----------



## nebelwerferXXX

*DSLR Camera*

Nikon D5100 with accessories
tripod


----------



## thanhhailand

thanks


----------



## ruifo

muskaanaml154 said:


> I know Adora-ma and B&H will buy or trade cameras, etc? Are there any others and has anyone had any experience doing this? Thanks for any help! Update: I should have mentioned the gear I want to sell is two manual SLR (Yashica FXD and a Minolta SRT) and corresponding lenses, flash, etc. I don't think they'd be a big market locally so I'd just assume trade them to a camera store so I can buy a digital SLR. Has anyone done this through either B&H, Adorama or another store? Thank you.


In the USA: B&H (NY), Adorama (NY), and KEH (GA, www.keh.com) are the top 3.


----------



## murieilmendeiz

asQWC


----------



## ruifo

My legacy Nikkor lenses:
28mm f/2.8 AI-S + 50mm f/1.2 AI-S + 105mm f/2.5 AI-S


----------



## tatjanaradovanovic

ruifo said:


> My legacy Nikkor lenses:
> 28mm f/2.8 AI-S + 50mm f/1.2 AI-S + 105mm f/2.5 AI-S


Nice  Lucky you


----------



## pafnucy87

Canon 60d
Sigma 10-20 mm f/4-5.6
Canon 100 mm f/2.8 USM Macro
Samyang 8mm F3.5 Fisheye

and...

Smiena 8M


----------



## nicesuvo01

nice


----------



## ruifo

bizzrisea431 said:


> I know Adora-ma and B&H will buy or trade cameras, etc? Are there any others and has anyone had any experience doing this? Thanks for any help!


https://www.keh.com/

For the used market, KEH is the best out there.


----------



## bfg1118

-Canon Rebel T3i body
-10-22mm (f/3.5-4.5), 28 and 50mm (both f/1.8) lenses. Trying to sell my 75-300; would eventually like to get a 70-200.
-Canon 430exii Speedlite
-Gary Fong Lightsphere
-iMac desktop; Lightroom is my primary editing software, with a little Photoshop here and there thrown in.


----------



## cool2015

I have Canon 30D and need to change that Nikon D70. Thanks guys give me your using experience.


----------



## r0stislav

Here's mine:

Sony ILCE-5100 body
Sony lens 16-50 mm f/3.5-5.6
Sony lens 55-210 mm f/4.5-6.3


----------



## EL_3grab

alvse said:


> My current lineup;
> 
> 
> Sony Action Cam
> Sony a77
> Sony a99 with grip
> 
> Sony F42AM Flash
> Sony F58AM Flash
> 
> Sony Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar T* 16-80mm f3.5-4.5
> Tamron 70-300mm f4-5.6 Di-LD Macro
> Sigma 8-16mm f4.5-5.6 DC HSM
> Tamron 90mm f2.8 SP Di Macro
> Sony DT 35mm f1.8
> Sigma 50mm EX DG HSM
> 
> in a few weeks, will be adding;
> Sony F60AM Flash
> Sony Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar T* 16-35mm f2.8 ZA SSM
> Sony Carl Zeiss Plannar T 85mm f1.4 ZA


^^ :cheers:


----------



## SpiderBHZ

I have two. Canon 5D Mark III and my Lumix GH4 which I bought in LA.


----------



## Nexis

cool2015 said:


> I have Canon 30D and need to change that Nikon D70. Thanks guys give me your using experience.


Why wouldn't you upgrade to a newer Nikon?


----------



## ruifo

Nikon F2 classic by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

D700 and 85mm f/1.4D by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender

MY TOOLS:

CANON EOS 5D MKII
CANON EOS M
------------------------
CANON EF 17-40MM F4 L 
CANON EF 24-105MM F4 L IS
CANON EF 35MM F2
CANON EF 40MM F2.8
CANON EF 50MM F1.4
CANON EF 85MM F1.4
CANON EF 100MM F2.8

CANON EF-S 55-250MM F4-5.6 IS II

CANON SPEEDLITE 270EX II
NISSIN DI600


----------



## F_Design

There are my kids:


Canon 60D

----------------------
Peleng 8mm f3.5
Canon EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM 
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM

and other toys, but i'm thinking in a FF 6D, so I'll need some changes


----------



## TheBeliever

Wow, great camera collection here !! (Y) I will be purchasing canon camera soon


----------



## Latifundio

Great camera!


----------



## Quantumsoda

Only just discovered the photo forum here. 

Shooting with Nikon D3300 + 18-55mm VRII + 35mm 1.8g dx + 85mm 1.8g.
Everything has its use, but man, I love the primes.


----------



## KimberlyVliet

Hey guys!

I recently took a course in photography at a Dutch school.
I'm really excited to start taking photo's, but still need to buy my own camera.
Anyone have any idea which camera is best for beginners? 


Thanks!


----------



## ruifo

KimberlyVliet said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently took a course in photography at a Dutch school.
> I'm really excited to start taking photo's, but still need to buy my own camera.
> Anyone have any idea which camera is best for beginners?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Read this (dated June 5th, 2015):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124558226#post124558226

*******



TravelAddict said:


> Hello all member, i'm nubie here, any suggest for me, which one camera for beginner. Thank you...


A DSLR camera is my recommendation (any of them). DSLR means "*D*igital *S*ingle-*L*ens *R*eflex" camera.

With them, you can have full control of the traditional photography settings (aperture + shutter speed + ISO sensitivity). The freedom to control these settings is key for great pictures. The vast majority of the small automatic digital pocket cameras, and cell phones, don't let you exercise control over the lens aperture, the camera shutter speed, and the sensor ISO sensitivity.

Moreover, all DSLRs allow you interchangeable lenses. That means you can change the lens, allowing you to have a versatile array of lens options, from ultra-wide angles to super-telefoto range. Cell phones and pokect cameras do not share this feature. This is as much important as the controls over these settings mentioned above. *Rule #1 for serious photographers: the lens is always more important that the camera body*. You will always get better image quality with a "high-end pro level lens + low-end entry level DSLR", than with a "low-end entry level lens + high-end pro level DSLR" combination.

I always recommend either *Nikon* or *Canon*. But *Sony* and *Pentax* are also doing excellent cameras nowadays. They all do really good DSLR, from a beginners level to pro level. I went with *Nikon* myself, once I believe Nikon offers the better system out there today (system = combination of DSLR camera capabilities and a variaty of lenses able to deliver high end image quality at a better price point).

The DSLR current models for beginners, as offered by Nikon, are:

*Nikon D3200* or *Nikon D3300*: 24 megapixel sensor, entry level DSLR. Aimed for photographers buying a DSLR for the very first time. It's very user friendly, with self-explanatory menus for beginners. USD $450-500, with a Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (3x zoom lens, from wide to normal range).
*Nikon D5300* or *Nikon D5500*: 24 megapixel sensor, intermediary entry level + camera, with an articulated/flip screen for better angles, for video, and for selfies. It's very user friendly, with easy menus for most fast learning beginners. USD $750-850, with a Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (3x zoom lens, from wide to normal range). USD $950-1050, with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (7.7x zoom lens, from wide to telephoto range).
*Nikon 7100* or *Nikon D7200*: 24 megapixel sensor, high end entry level camera. You should get this one if you already have some previous knowledge on how to control a DSLR camera, once it's aimed for more advanced users. But any fast learning beginners can catch up with it easily. USD $1200-1500, with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (7.7x zoom lens, from wide to telephoto range).
Other Nikon DSLR models, like the *D610*, *D750*, *DF*, *D810*, *D4s *are much more expensive models, once they are full frame models (that means they have a larger sensor inside, generating even better image quality, but much more expensive as well). The *D810* and the *D4s* are the two more pro level DSLR cameras offered by Nikon. Don't venture yourself with them, if you don't have any previous good knowledge of SLR or DSLR photography.
Here is Nikon's DSLR camera map: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Nikon_DSLR_cameras
And here is Canon's DSLR camera map as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Canon_EOS_digital_cameras

My recommendation would be:

If you're not experienced with SLR/DSLR photography, and you think you're not a fast learner user, get either a D3200, or a D3300, with the Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. They're both excellent cameras. Here sample shots produced by them: D3200 & D3300.
If you're not experienced with SLR/DSLR photography, but you believe you're a fast learner user, get a D5300, or a D5500, either with the Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, or with a Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. The 18-140mm is a bit better, and more flexible. Here sample shots made with them: D5300 & D5500.
If you want to learn enough to become a future professional in photography, get either a D7100 or a D7200, with the Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens. Here are sample shots taken with them: D7100 & D7200.

Furthermore, if you can, I highly recommend you also buying at least one second lens to your DSLR, so you can start to practice and understand the difference among lenses. Some recommendations are:

*Nikkor AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX* (USD $200): No zoom here, but it is a very fast lens (given the low f/#: f/1.8). That means it's able to take photos at very low light levels, like during night time, much more easy, and without flash, than the slow lenses (the ones with higher f/#, like f/3.5-5.6). For a zoom lens to be able to achieve f/1.8, it will be a very expensi lens, like this one here. Being a fixed 35mm lens, means that you will have a wide to normal perspective, which is ideal for pictures taken outdoors, like vacation shots, group of few people, etc. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Nikkor AF-S 50mm f/1.8G* (USD $220): No zoom here, but it is a very fast lens (given the low f/#: f/1.8). So great for low light situations. Being a fixed 50mm lens, means that you will have a normal eye level perspective. It is great as a portraiture lens, specially for head shot portraits. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Nikkor AF-S 40mm f/2.8G Micro* (USD $280): No zoom here, but it is a reasonably fast lens (given the low f/#: f/2.8). Good for low light situations. But this one is a Micro lens, that means you can do macro photography, or very close focus photography, amplifying your subject greatly (in case you want to do very close up photos). Being a fixed 40mm lens, means that you will have a wide to normal perspective. The other two options shown before are faster (f/1.8), but they don't do close-up/macro work as this one. That's the trade off. Here are sample pictures with this lens.
*Tamron SP 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USD* telephoto zoom lens for Nikon (USD $350-450): This is an economical zoom telephoto lens, among the best for entry level users. It features a 4.3x zoom at the telephoto end. That means the lens will be a great magnifier for far away subjects, from 70mm to 300mm, which are great focal lengths for real zoomed in perspectives of far away subjects. Tamron is a third party lens manufacturer, producing lenses for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Pentax and other. Make you get one that macthes your DSLR camera maker model. Here are sample pictures with this lens.


These are all entry level lenses, but very very much capable, with excellent image quality. No question about that. The ultra pro level lenses for DSLR are very much expensive, like these ones, for example:

Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 400mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 600mm f/4G ED VR Lens
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 200mm f/2G ED VR II Lens

I'm sharing more the Nikon side of DSLRs here, once I'm a Nikon user, and am more familiarized with Nikon myself. But Nikon is not all there is out there. Canon, Sony and Pentax are also great brands, and they all have great DSLR products for beginners (and pros) as well.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Adam Cadiz

Plympus E20 and im looking for the best lense that will fit my camera.


----------



## ruifo

Classic Nikons by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar

This stuff is really addictive


----------



## Max_iT

Nikon D7000

With lenses
Nikkor 50mm 1.8G
Nikkor 18-105mm - 3.5-5.6 VR.

Software: Adobe Photoshop CS3, Lightroom 6 and Windows 10.


----------



## io_bg

Mirrorless user for a little over a year now. Previously I used a Nikon D90 with Tokina 11-16/2.8, 18-105 VR, 55-300 VR, 35/1.8 and 50/1.8 (still have them though don't use them a lot). Decided to try something that's smaller and lighter - Fuji X-T10 with three primes (12/2, 27/2.8, 60/2.4). Sure, these are not ultra fast but I like the compact size, especially with the pancake attached - most people think I'm using a point&shoot camera.



They all fit in my palm



Comparison with the Nikon 18-105


----------



## ruifo

Telephoto Trio by ruifo, on Flickr




Old and New by ruifo, on Flickr




New and Old by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon




----------



## El_Greco

What do you guys think of this one?






If it will do what the guys behind it claim it will, then this gonna be the end of DSLRs. I already swapped a DSLR for a Sony A7 - smaller and better quality. But this would be even more amazing.


----------



## Yellow Fever

El_Greco said:


> If it will do what the guys behind it claim it will, then this gonna be the end of DSLRs.


If it will be as what the video shown, all cameras will become obsolete including the mirrorless camera.




> I already swapped a DSLR for a Sony A7 - smaller and* better quality*. But this would be even more amazing.


Better or not depends on what model of DSRL, which can run from $200 to $5,000 or more, you use to compare with the A7. 

Both different type of cameras have pro and con, there are tons of articles and videos out there about their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Yellow Fever

One of my cameras is a Canon Rebel T5i, load with good and enough features even with a touch screen for an amateur like me, its bigger than the mirrorless cameras but it weights only 1.5 lbs which is not much heavier than the A7 which is about 1.2 lbs and the best part is I paid $400 compare to the $1,000 A7.


----------



## ERTAP

P_20171216_090334.jpg by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Obviously you're a Nikon fan. kay:


----------



## archoptical

Nikon D750 and Nikon 24mm PC-E

Occasionally use a Nikon 50mm 1.8D, which is pretty good considering the low cost.


----------



## herrrabarbar

The newest picture I've got is here:








However I should post a newer, updated gear real soon


----------



## herrrabarbar

As promised - here's how it looks


----------



## io_bg




----------



## hichamaziz

Cameras
Olympus E-30


----------



## Poorna90

I use Sony a6000 camera with kit lens and a zooming lens of 55-210mm. Also have a GoPro hero 4 silver.


----------



## Matthieu

EDIT: outdated


----------



## ruifo

D700 & 24-120mm f/4G by ruifo, on Flickr




D810 & 24-120mm f/4G by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## mayloz

Pentax K-50 white
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX
Canon 100mm macro
Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED AF
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO HSM
Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM

Nikon MB-200 battery grip (cannot do without it and the second battery)
Nikon SB-800 Speedlight
__________________
Regards,
Mayloz Team


----------



## shufemedia

Nikon D70
Lenses - Sony 75-300mm f4.5-5.6 (kit lens)
Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG MACRO
Monopod


----------



## Matthieu

Ok so here's my gear so far:

*Cameras*:
Olympus C-5050 Zoom: old compact I used, did a very good job 
Panasonic DC-GX-80: european model of the GX85 sold in the USA. I like it very much but I think a larger sensor would suit my uses better (architecture)
Panasonic DC-G9: bought it used still under warranty as an upgrade of my GX80

*Lenses*:
Samyang 7.5mm F3.5 UMC Fisheye MFT: completely manual, cheap and decent fisheye for toying around, sold as Rokinon in the USA.
Olympus M. Zuiko Digital ED 7-14mm F2.8 Pro: wide angle zoom
Panasonic Leica DG Summilux 12mm F1.4 ASPH: my favourite so far.
Panasonic LUMIX G VARIO 12-32 F3.5-F5.6 ASPH. / MEGA O.I.S.: a small lens for multipurpose role
Sigma 30 F2.8DN ART: prime lens, first lens for my GX80
Panasonic Leica DG Vario-Elmarit 12-60mm ASPH. / POWER O.I.S.: stock lens sold with the G9, multipurpose
Panasonic Leica DG Nocticron 42.5mm f/1.2 ASPH. / POWER O.I.S.
Panasonic Leica DG Macro Elmarit 45mm F/2.8 MEGA O.I.S.: macro lens, bought used but in excellent condition. Some of my workmates like macrophotography so instead of going out duck hunting we do that.
Olympus M. Zuiko Digital ED 75mm f1.8
Olympus M. Zuiko Digital ED 40-150mm F2.8 Pro: for distant shots

*Flash*:
Panasonic Lumix DMW-FL200L.

*Tripods*:
Zomei Q111: bought it cheap, doesn't worth it IMO
Vanguard Alta pro 2+ 263CB 100 with QS-60 plate and with BH-100 head : now we're talking
Vanguard VS-82 : small tabletop tripod


----------



## ruifo

GoPro Hero 5 Black by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

D850, D810, D700 by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ozstylo

Shout out to the sony A7. I find it silly that you describe the other systems in detail and ignore the sony . . .


----------



## IndependentCP

Nikon D200 DSLR Body
18-200mm G VR IF-AS AF-S f/3.5-5.6 Nikon Lens
MBD200 Nikon Vertical Battery Grip


----------



## ruifo

12mm and 14mm by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## misterblack3900

canon 5Dmark III 
24-105 
70-200 
profoto b1


----------



## 1ajs

collecting dust
nikon D70
nikon d90

nikor 50 1.8
nikor 60 2.8
nikor 18-70
sigma 50-300

main camera
canon 6d
canon 24-40
canon TSe-24 v1
canon 50-200


curently debating an upgrade as my 6d is having memory card coruption issues with new and used cards kinda annoying...

6d mk ii

5ds
or 
5d mk iv


----------



## ozstylo

Pentax K-50 white
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX
Canon 100mm macro
Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED AF
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO HSM
Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM

Nikon MB-200 battery grip (cannot do without it and the second battery)
Nikon SB-800 Speedlight


----------



## Zbyszko666

Body: NIKON D3s ; D3
Lens: Nikkor 85mm F/1.8 || Nikkor 24-70mm F/2.8 || Sigma ART 35mm F/1.4 || Sigma ART 70-200 F/2.8 || TAMRON G2 150-600


----------



## Kamaraka

Body
Collecting dust: Nikon D90 
Every now and then: Nikon D600
Using: Nikon D7500

Lenses
Samyang 14 f 2.8
Nikon 18-35 f 3.5-4.5
35 f 1.8
60 f 2.8
70-300 f 4.5-6.3
Sigma 10-20 f 3.5-4.5
105 f 2.8
100-500 f 2.8
Tamron 16-300 f 3.5-6.3


----------



## sukceno

Canon M6 + EF-M15-45


----------



## [email protected]

I'm keeping it simple with me Sony Cyber-shot DSC-P150 - 7,2MP, however the review on travis scott hat is showing up me in an different way. furious about that


----------



## LeroyBlanco

Wao! Todo esto es realmen


----------



## beckycraig

If you are still looking for a good camera then check the Sony mirrorless camera. The camera is good for professionals as well as beginners. Moreover, it won't cost you more than $1000. To know more about it you can check these reviews.


----------



## Matthieu

I finally moved to full frame cameras, the Panasonic S1R completed by the 24-105 f/4 macro lens joined my stuff


----------



## madannie

Nikon D800, with, depending on the intended photography:
AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8
AF Nikkor 16-35mm f/4
AF Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6
AF Nikkor 35-80mm f/4-5.6
AF Nikkor 70-210mm f/4
Tamron SP 60-300mm f/3.8-5.4

and a few other lenses which see less use, along with a Nikon D600 body.

When I am travelling light:
Nikon D3300 with AF-S Nikkor 18-200 f/3.5-5.6


----------



## Bibel

Canon EOS 80D


----------



## ozstylo

Body
Collecting dust: Nikon D90
Every now and then: Nikon D600
Using: Nikon D7500

Lenses
Samyang 14 f 2.8
Nikon 18-35 f 3.5-4.5
35 f 1.8
60 f 2.8
70-300 f 4.5-6.3
Sigma 10-20 f 3.5-4.5
105 f 2.8
100-500 f 2.8
Tamron 16-300 f 3.5-6.3

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Angela22

I don't know much about cameras, but I'd recommend buying a Nikon or a Canon camera.


----------



## Javier

Body *Pentax K-3*
SMC Pentax-DA 55-300mm F4-5.8 ED
SMC Pentax-A 35-105mm F3.5
SMC Pentax-DA 17-70mm F4 AL [IF] SDM
SMC Pentax-A 50mm F1.4
Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC J
Sigma 17-50mm F2.8 EX DC HSM
Manfrotto MK290XTA3-3W


----------



## SKP Global

Nikon Z7 II. 
Nikon Z50. 
Fujifilm X100V


----------



## Fusun

Body Canon EOS 350D Digital
kit lens + Canon EF 50mm f/1.8


----------



## Jimish143

I actually have some camera gear now lol

Bought a Canon 450D from my younger sister, she didn't use it anymore. Barely used, bought second hand a few years ago. Including kitlens.

take decent pictures. It came with a 450D specific book with tips and tricks so I might dive into that.


----------



## hellospank25

Hey All

I have had my camera for over 5 years now and I feel that it's time to upgrade. My current camera is Panasonic Lumix FZ1000 and the main reason I got it back then was because it had a large zoom range 25-400mm and just one non detachable lens (I hate changing lenses on camera especially when travelling) 

I need a camera with very high quality image and very good zoom range and once again without any of the changing lenses nonsense. I am not too fussed about the functions available on the camera since I mostly used post-processing softwares. Feel free to give me suggestions!


----------

